# chat room



## rob

I just got done installing a bar in the chat room and I painted all the walls and a new hardwood floor, enjoy


----------



## Sirs

sounds cool don't worry I won't go up on the lease


----------



## Sirs

just dropped in it looks nice but you forgot to cut off the lights


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sirs, I found a stink bug in the chat room. I flushed him. I also took a swiffer to the table and chairs and cleaned the windows as best I can. Looks like rain again....my fault.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve you're going to p*ss Julie off, you left the toilet seat up again. Who tracked the mud in on the carpet? My shoes were clean. I left some cold pizza in the refrigerator and some hogback skeeter pee if anyone wants to help themselves to it.


----------



## djrockinsteve

That wasn't mud!
Besides Julie needs to learn to put the lid up after she's done.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> That wasn't mud!
> Besides Julie needs to learn to put the lid up after she's done.



Holy Crap now you're stirring up trouble. Wait till she see's Arne added a pole in the middle of the room.


----------



## djrockinsteve

That's where the three one dollar bills came from. I thought they just fell out of someone's pocket.


----------



## Arne

If I added a pole, it has to be from the fire station.Either that or a fishin pole. Maybe we shouldn't go there. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok, but if we don't go there, who will tip the girls?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Dan, let's go girl tipping tonight. Wait. Sorry that's cow tipping.

I 've been on chatroom awhile. Folks sometimes pop in and leave right away. Guess they don't want to talk to me. I'll stop by later.


----------



## Arne

I figured that was where you were. Went there and nobody home. Anyway, how big a corner we gonna have when Julie finds out we are havin dancers on the forum. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sure glad you didn't sat carboy tipping. I say lets get a carboy of some finished wine and we'll get Ibglowin to supply some food grade tubing we can use as straws.


----------



## Julie

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arne, the corner is no where near big enough. You guys are gonna get it.


----------



## ffemt128

Arne said:


> I figured that was where you were. Went there and nobody home. Anyway, how big a corner we gonna have when Julie finds out we are havin dancers on the forum. Arne.



I think there will be more trouble had if we go out girl tipping, what's wrong with ethnic dancing, oh wait, that was erotic dancing....


----------



## Sirs

hey now that chatroom is to chat not dance or tip over girls or cows....the pole could come in handy (you know for geting up off the floor)specially if we have a lot of wine tasting going on as I know some who bring their glasses from home and they're not little.


----------



## roblloyd

girl tipping.... I'll have to remember that.

I was going to try the chat room but I can't find it?


----------



## Arne

Rob, there is a link to it on one of the sticky's at the top of this forum. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128

Arne said:


> Rob, there is a link to it on one of the sticky's at the top of this forum. Arne.




I had to go back and read his post, I thought there was a link for girl tipping...

Here's the chat room link. 

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## Sirs

yep thats it went and looked nobody there no big deal might try later tonight just to shoot the bull


----------



## lloyd

we are going to have to set a time to meet in the chat room, we all have been there but never at one time! maybe a chat room party happy hour. what do you all think?


----------



## lloyd

Once every week or two? Where is that chat room anyway?


----------



## grapeman

Alright, where is the bar? All I see is the chatroom.

I wanted to check out tipping the girls using the pole to get up off the floor!


----------



## rob

I put the bar on the second floor, I figured we would just have closet friends up there!


----------



## Runningwolf

rob said:


> I put the bar on the second floor, I figured we would just have closet friends up there!



...and ride the pole down like the Firemen do.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just an FYI Girl Tipping is not a nice thing if you google it. ::


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Just an FYI Girl Tipping is not a nice thing if you google it. ::



Gotta go check rthis out.

BRB


----------



## roblloyd

I hope you are referring to the urban legend one.


----------



## Runningwolf

roblloyd said:


> I hope you are referring to the urban legend one.



uh huh!


----------



## grapeman

rob said:


> I put the bar on the second floor, I figured we would just have closet friends up there!


 
So, does that mean you guys are all still in the closet? I don't want to be around when you all come out..........


----------



## Runningwolf

Ahhhh I'll stick to the corner.


----------



## roblloyd

Working on a quote for a potential client. So I'm in the room alone at the bar.......


----------



## roblloyd

So far in the chat right now is:
Rob
Lloyd
RobLloyd

Not kidding! Where is everyone else??????


----------



## djrockinsteve

I was getting my taxes done. Didn't think drinking and adding worked well together.


----------



## roblloyd

djrockinsteve said:


> I was getting my taxes done. Didn't think drinking and adding worked well together.



never stopped the government!


----------



## Runningwolf

Good hearted as Wade is, he agreed to helping us out. He has built us a set of stairs without corners leading us up to the naughty buys room.


----------



## rob

Wow, thanks a bunch Wade, how long did that take you?


----------



## roblloyd

Runningwolf said:


> Good hearted as Wade is, he agreed to helping us out. He has built us a set of stairs without corners leading us up to the naughty buys room.



not sure I want to ask but what's in the naughty buys room? Probably nothing I can afford. But Wades pumps probably sell out fast.


----------



## Runningwolf

Oops naughty boys room. Its a room Julie is sending us to for unacceptable behavior. Arne has really been decorating it lately.


----------



## Arne

Been surfin the net lookin for an organ to go with the tulips from Joes post up in the jokes. Should look good at the top of the stairs. Arne.


----------



## roblloyd

Arne said:


> Been surfin the net lookin for an organ to go with the tulips from Joes post up in the jokes. Should look good at the top of the stairs. Arne.



Can we have the room down stairs? I'd rather watch the girls go up the stairs.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob, shame on you we're running a respectable place. Thats what got us into trouble in the first place.

Arne what were you thinking with that cieling. Trying to impress djrockinsteve?


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Rob, shame on you we're running a respectable place. Thats what got us into trouble in the first place.
> 
> Arne what were you thinking with that cieling. Trying to impress djrockinsteve?





I agree, we want the down stairs room for the stated reason. Not to mention when we are dring from the carboy with food grade tubing we don't have to worry about the steps moving on us.....


----------



## Arne

Ya, downstairs, that is where the throne is located with the lid in the permant up position. My new ceiling, made that for the folks that likes the magic mushrooms instead of sipping gently on the wine.


----------



## Arne

You know, we really need Troy to stop in and help with the decorating. I'm sure he could add to the color.


----------



## Runningwolf

Troy??? I don't want a bunch of cats running around in there.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie thought it might ba a good idea to add a Deli to the chat room. Anyone up to designing it?


----------



## grapeman

Dan, Dan, Dan. I suppose you expect one of us to make a crude remark like Julie wants to have a bunch of sausages hanging out in that room. No matter how you slice it, someone would still inevitably cut the cheese in there.


----------



## roblloyd

This is becoming a boys only club! I don't think any women will want to even enter the room:

deli counter
carboys all over
cats clawing the furniture
messy bathroom
psychedelic ceiling
curved staircase - do those hurt less falling down?
guys oggling women go up the stairs
pole
probably a sink full of dishes and glasses, guess we need a dishwasher!
What did I forget? Sounds like a college dorm!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nope I would never say that about Julie. She has a whip that's really smart when it makes contact and has a husband like Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Julie

grapeman said:


> Dan, Dan, Dan. I suppose you expect one of us to make a crude remark like Julie wants to have a bunch of sausages hanging out in that room. No matter how you slice it, someone would still inevitably cut the cheese in there.



Grapeman, you just never want out of that corner, what the hell do have in that corner that you want to stay there?


----------



## grapeman

I'm afraid to go outside, so being in the corner all the time makes me feel safe! 

Just checking to make sure you were still reading these............ Guess so......... back I go now to my safe little spot..... Good thing nobody told me I couldn't take a bottle or two there with me...............................


----------



## Runningwolf

roblloyd said:


> This is becoming a boys only club! I don't think any women will want to even enter the room:
> 
> deli counter
> carboys all over
> cats clawing the furniture
> messy bathroom
> psychedelic ceiling
> curved staircase - do those hurt less falling down?
> guys oggling women go up the stairs
> pole
> probably a sink full of dishes and glasses, guess we need a dishwasher!
> What did I forget? Sounds like a college dorm!!



Heck the way you make it sound, It doesn't sound like a place I would wanna be either.
Last thing I wanna do is hang out in a dorm room with a bunch of drunk guys.



grapeman said:


> I'm afraid to go outside, so being in the corner all the time makes me feel safe!
> 
> Just checking to make sure you were still reading these............ Guess so......... back I go now to my safe little spot..... Good thing nobody told me I couldn't take a bottle or two there with me...............................



Folks we have a new Jeepnchick (NIKKI). I think Rich found her stash.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie we could send Rich to the oval room. Could you imagine the fun we'd have watching him try to find his stash in a corner that doesn't exist.


----------



## grapeman

So Dan called me and said that you guys were having a new TV put in the Chatroom and a few of you had already dropped by to check it out. 

Here is the evidence
http://www.videobash.com/video_show/x-ray-plasma-tv-14486


----------



## rob

who left the skeeter pee in the chat room? WOW! I started in on that and spent the whole night.....


----------



## djrockinsteve

rob said:


> who left the skeeter pee in the chat room? WOW! I started in on that and spent the whole night.....



Holy Cow Rob didn't you see what's in the fridge. I stocked it full with various kinds of skeeter pee. Trying to get them well chilled for later tonight when we stop in after the wedding. I hope they get cold enough. There were alot of them in there. No room for a ketchup packet.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rich I completely missed the link on your last post with the TV. That was Hilarius.


----------



## grapeman

It made me chuckle a bit............... Guess nobody else dared look! 

I liked the look on the old guys face.....


----------



## Flem

Rich, that was great!


----------



## djrockinsteve

It was good. Fwd. it to some friends


----------



## ffemt128

That was a classic.


----------



## Arne

Know what we forgot?? Someplace to smoke. Now I have been away from the smokin for 30 years or so, but have to take care of our friends that do so. How about a nice hooded exhaust fan on the second floor, will let the smokers enjoy their smokes and the rest of us clean air?? This will probably have me lookin for a corner too. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

Arne said:


> Know what we forgot?? Someplace to smoke. Now I have been away from the smokin for 30 years or so, but have to take care of our friends that do so. How about a nice hooded exhaust fan on the second floor, will let the smokers enjoy their smokes and the rest of us clean air?? This will probably have me lookin for a corner too. Arne.



Come on Arne are you serious. You're probably the same guy at the YMCA that wanted a special section in the pool for peeing.


----------



## Arne

Hey Dan, 
I was trying to be nice. Here in the Cornhusker state any public site has a no smokin ban on it. I don't much care any more, but was tryin to be nice. Anyway sounds like we are gettin a nice place to get together. Oh, and I don't care if Troy brings his cats, just hope he leaves the bear and moose at home. Can you imagine what a bear on skeeter pee might do to our party? Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey now you're on to something. Arne you're are right could you imagine a polar Bear on Skeeter Pee. That would be too funny watching him try to fish. I wonder if Troy could send us some videos. LMAO Everytime they'd jump up to catch a Salmon they would fall on their A**.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Who left the dirty dished in the sink. Looks like steak dinner. The grill is still pulled out and needs brushed down. Seriously folks many worked hard to fix this room up, let's not mess it up.

I cleaned up the dishes but need put away and I moved the grill back. Still needs cleaned.


----------



## ffemt128

I cleaned the grill. Thanks whoever left the steak in the fridge. I nuked it and had it with eggs for breakfast. I did remember to do my dishes after I was done.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Thanks Doug. Marilyn finished your Pinot Grigio. It didn't stand a chance. Very good. Thanks


----------



## Sirs

you guys have to much fun with a place of your own Thank God I'm not close to you all I could cause alot of trouble lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve I can't believe you let Marilyn in the chat room. STOP, before you even denie it. There's no one else that install black fixtures in the bathroom with gold hardware and the real give away was the black and gold tiles on the floor. Not knocking the Steelers and all but this has gone too far. I don't think the other boys are going to like this.


----------



## Arne

Dan, who even looks at the bathroom. Just someplace to stop so we can get back to the wine. If you are worried about football, the Huskers are heading east for 2011. We can spend a Sat. afternoon watch the big screen and empty a couple of bottles. Should be a good time to break out the skeeter p. Could bring a bottle of the red currant if there is any left by then. Think the lake is gonna be hard on my bottle supply this summer tho. Seems like I'm the only one that brings any wine and all the beer drinkers change to vino til it is gone. Oh, and the black tiles are gonna be a ***** to try and keep clean. Arne.


----------



## Sirs

Hey Dan if she installed in the bathroom maybe she doesn't really care for the steelers...I mean think about it would you want to put your favorites colors where a bunch of guys who's been drinking homemade wine attempting to not get your favorites colors wet???


----------



## djrockinsteve

Guys Guys Guys! It wasn't my wife that picked out the colors for the bathroom and it's not black and yellow. It's black and white but for some reason the white tiles are yellow.

Isn't black and white the raiders colors?


----------



## rob

we had a pretty good storm last night and it tore some of the shingles off the chat room, how are we going to pay to get this fixed????? I am afraid the roof is going to leak, we need everyone to step up


----------



## Runningwolf

My wife had shingles last month. I'll see if she has any left we can use


----------



## Wade E

djrockinsteve said:


> Guys Guys Guys! It wasn't my wife that picked out the colors for the bathroom and it's not black and yellow. It's black and white but *for some reason the white tiles are yellow.
> *
> Isn't black and white the raiders colors?



That why there is a toilet so you dont pee on the tiles!


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> My wife had shingles last month. I'll see if she has any left we can use



OMG!!! Knowing the pain she was going through, I'm sure she would have gladly given all of them to you.


----------



## Wade E

WTF is going on here, do you kids have your own little invisible fort here? Rich, great video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> WTF is going on here, do you kids have your own little invisible fort here? Rich, great video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



Dan, didn'y you invite Wade to join the club and show him the secret winemakers hand shake. Wade, make sure Dan washes be for he shows you the hand shake. I'm almost certain he is the the reason the tiles are now yellow.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I feel bad that I'm the only one who regularly uses the chat room. I too check often and no one is there but I'll hang around a bit.

Few weeks agi it was about 5 or 6 of us. Now it's dust bunnies blowin' thru.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Dan, didn'y you invite Wade to join the club and show him the secret winemakers hand shake. Wade, make sure Dan washes be for he shows you the hand shake. I'm almost certain he is the the reason the tiles are now yellow.



Wade the first rule is not more then three shakes. Really you're invited to come and play any time. Bring some of your beer so we can compare it to Julie's husbands. On Saturday nites Rich brings how to video's. Last week was Setting up a hot tub in your Vineyard. This week is the benefits of it. Debbie is bringing snacks along with the rest of us.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sirs and I cleaned out the dust bunnies today. Took us about a half hour. Chatted about some good stuff. Where was everybody?


----------



## ffemt128

Room looks good with out the dust bunnies. I stopped by this evening, no one was home but I think someone drank all Wade's beer, there were a few empties on the stairs....Hey I thought the stairs were for the women in the group. 

Dan, make sure you clean up after your self next time, I found a bunch of little latex items.. I can only assume if was from you since you were sexing the fruit flies. Just think, last summer you were killing them and now you're sexing them. Go figure....


----------



## djrockinsteve

Doug chat now?


----------



## djrockinsteve

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

Here is the link again.


----------



## Arne

What time do you usually check in there? I have never found anybody at home. Will catch somebody one of these times. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Arne I'll be on tonight. I'm heading to see the dentist. I think I picked up a cavity at the chatroom party Sat. night. You can always pm some of us if you want to chat.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Arne I'll be on tonight. I'm heading to see the dentist. I think I picked up a cavity at the chatroom party Sat. night. You can always pm some of us if you want to chat.



I told you to put that mouth guard on for protection.


----------



## Arne

djrockinsteve said:


> Arne I'll be on tonight. I'm heading to see the dentist. I think I picked up a cavity at the chatroom party Sat. night. You can always pm some of us if you want to chat.



Shoot, there was a party and I was in Omaha Sat. nite. We gonna have to have another party, can't hardly stand it when I miss one. At a brew shop in Omaha saw a box with a bladder that you can put wine in. Looked like it mite make a great skeeter pee container. Save on bottling. Only thing I didn't much care for about it was it had a spigot on the bottom and it will be hard to keep cool. Would work fine in a refrigerator, but the outdoor parties are coming up and it will be hot out. Will figure something out tho. Have some 1.5 liter bottles, can use them and stick em back in the ice after you fill your glass. Arne.


----------



## Arne

Had a nice get together last night. Tellin stories and kinda gettin to know each other. I had to leave early to get my beauty sleep. I know shoulda left earlier. Anyway, hopin I didnt leave too big a mess to clean up. My turn on cleanup next time. The chat room is nice, lottsa room for everybody. Kinda echos with no more folks than we had there. talk with you folks later, Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I was the last one out and cleaned up. Sirs spilled some wine but licked it up when I wasn't looking. Today's trash day so that was well timed.


----------



## Arne

Are you sure that was wine? TRoy showed up withhis cats, remember.


----------



## Sirs

hey that was Rob that did that not me I don't do the 3 second rule


----------



## roblloyd

It was nice chatting with you guys last night. Learned a lot.


----------



## Sirs

ok was it rob or roblloyd that was talking about the label with icegrapes and a red scarf


----------



## roblloyd

Sirs said:


> ok was it rob or roblloyd that was talking about the label with icegrapes and a red scarf



that was me.


----------



## roblloyd

Sirs said:


> hey that was Rob that did that not me I don't do the 3 second rule



me again....


----------



## Sirs

ok cool I couldn't remember


----------



## Sirs

hey I'm no good with names it's faces I remember


----------



## Arne

Steve said he was going to clean up again last nite. He musta stayed late, the place is spotless. He even polished the pole. Good job, Steve.


----------



## Runningwolf

I heard you guys had a guest appearance.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sorry you couldn't attend since you had school. Hoping you'll share the knowledge oh wise one.


----------



## grapeman

Arne said:


> Steve said he was going to clean up again last nite. He musta stayed late, the place is spotless. He even polished the pole. Good job, Steve.


 

And just what did he use to polish the pole with???????????????


----------



## djrockinsteve

grapeman said:


> And just what did he use to polish the pole with???????????????



Bees wax, thighs and spit


----------



## djrockinsteve

I gotta tell you last night in the chat room was the best ever. It started out like any other night there when we got a group of folks on a party bus stop in. What a crew they were.







Sirs immediately stockpiled some skeeter pee in the special chiller we got. Gotta keep it cold.






I fired up the outdoor grill and cooked us up some dawgs. Can't think of anything more fillin' than skeeter and dawgs.






Just when things were really kickin' with the tunes I was playing the Po Po stopped in and told us we needed a permit for the outsoor grill. He was gonna shut us down until Julie, Marilyn and Sue convinced him otherwise. Now he's a regular.






He even participated in some fun and games like the Barbie shoot.






Rob set up a harse shoe toss out back now that the weather is warming up.






Clem won. It was his first time. Look at him he's so proud of himself. He'll cherish this fer years.






Tonight is ladies night. Come one come all. Good Times!


----------



## Sirs

you know I tihnk you have as much fun (telling people about what goes on) as you do having the fun


----------



## djrockinsteve

After the Po Po left roblloyd fired up a fatboy and wow.






All I can say is I don't remember much after that but apparently we were bobbing for pigs feet. Whoo Hoo. Had a horacious appetite.


----------



## rob

great time in the chat room last night, I was on the second floor bottling and got into the wine a little bit to much. Steve thanks for the ride home


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks for posting Steve. Sure glad Julie was there to take these pictures.


----------



## roblloyd

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks for posting Steve. Sure glad Julie was there to take these pictures.



I thought you said you were going to post those pictures of Julie? Where are they?


----------



## djrockinsteve

roblloyd said:


> I thought you said you were going to post those pictures of Julie? Where are they?



Guard your loins. What happens here stays on the internet.

Discression is the better part of valor.


----------



## rob

Friday night, Steve bought pizza in the chat room


----------



## djrockinsteve

rob said:


> Friday night, Steve bought pizza in the chat room



and a hoagie. Plenty left.


----------



## Sirs

figures I drop by everyone is gone a biggggggg mess and no food a few chips but with kids like I had I'm used to it so no big deal. Well place was spic/span when I left


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sirs said:


> figures I drop by everyone is gone a biggggggg mess and no food a few chips but with kids like I had I'm used to it so no big deal. Well place was spic/span when I left



robs kids stopped in and finished off the pizza. I was beat so I figured I stop in early and clean up and take out the trash. Had a good time last night. Missed your Sirs. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Sirs

oh I'm slowly getting back to what was normal for me


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve, did you pick up the grill yet? I was going to bring some shrimp and wings tonight.


----------



## djrockinsteve

The grill is still here. I just got a new full tank of propane so we don't run out over the summer. I'm going to get some hot turkey sausages for tonight. They smell really good.

I bought pizza and a hoagie for everyone last night but only a few showed. Robs kids showed up and cleaned house. Glad as I didn't want to take it home or fill the fridge.

I want to vacuum out behind the refrigerator and stove area. Getting dusty. Long winter. I washed the window screens this morning since we'll be opening them more often now. I'll drop them back in after they dry.

Gotta leave soon, I have a mtg. Catch you guys later tonight.


----------



## docanddeb

Man, I wish I had a group of people I could swap wine and stories with.
My wine club isn't very big and we're still pretty young. Not too much going on there.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

You to join us in the chat room in the evening.


----------



## docanddeb

THAT won't get me pizza!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

piz za what?  This is the link:
http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506
Steve usually brings food we all bring wine to share. Entertainment is pretty bare but lots of food.


----------



## docanddeb

I thought YOU were the entertainment....

Misled again!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I thought YOU were the entertainment....
> 
> Misled again!!
> 
> Debbie



No miss leading here, I said it was bare! Lots of entertainment, just bare. Oh by the way we have audience participation!


----------



## docanddeb

BARE.... geez.... I gotta lose more weight!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Me thinks you like hanging with us on the forum!

This was Eddie last night. Just a small sampling of our fun evenings.


----------



## docanddeb

Thankfully,

NOT BARE!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Deb Friday night I did my stand up routine for everybody. Rob was rolling on the floor busting a gut. I bought pizza for everybody but only a few stopped in. 

Everyone is welcome to stop in and talk about wine or anything else. We've solved some wine problems for some and educated a few others. 

I try to log in around by 9:30 pm eastern time and hang out until others stop in. Sometimes it's 1 am by the time we turn out the lights. It's a good time. 

We designated Thursdays Ladies Night. Just because it's not physical doesn't mean it can't be fun.


----------



## docanddeb

OK... now where exactly is this found?

You are confusing me!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Here

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

Since it's so nice today I thought we'd sit out on the back deck. Maybe around 9:30???
I'll open the windows to get the place aired out from Dan's steaks and shrimp.


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> OK... now where exactly is this found?
> 
> You are confusing me!
> 
> Debbie



Imagine that! You're still thinking about Tom's picture! He is a little devil. ROFLMAO


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just thought I'd post a few pics from the chat room last night. Had some more folks stop in. Sitting out on the back deck it was great.

Later on we were jammin to some tunes.






Then Rob got carried away after downing a few bottles of his brianna wine. The girls loved him though.






Well maybe all except one.






Good Times folks.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes and that one girl was responsible for...


----------



## docanddeb

Such trouble you guys get in when left unattended!!

If it weren't for the tornado, I would have been here!!

Made the daughter stay here and drive back to college this morning!

Debbie


----------



## Flem

Smart lady (both of you). Were you affected by the storms?


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Such trouble you guys get in when left unattended!!
> 
> If it weren't for the tornado, I would have been here!!
> 
> Made the daughter stay here and drive back to college this morning!
> 
> Debbie



So you're coming in tonight?


----------



## docanddeb

At my house we weren't affected. In the general area, there were some badly damaged areas. I was sitting in the sunroom... watching! Oldest daughter came up to get her guinea pig and take HIM to the basement with her... she didn't try to convince her mother to go down...
Had I felt threatened, I would have, but it didn't get to that point right here. The sirens went off just as the storm passed and we had the radar on the computer, so we knew exactly where it all was.

I'll be in front of the TV tonight... HOUSE is on!! Plus a few others I like!

BEHAVE!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Glad to hear you guys were spared of the damage. I had the chatroom fumigated today so all is well. In the future any uninvited guests will be asked to wear crab collars. Arne sprung for the maid service and they just left. Seriously the place is spotless right now. They posed just before leaving.


----------



## docanddeb

Maybe get some flea and tick collars to keep around... just in case!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

You're bringing your cats?


----------



## docanddeb

My CATS don't have "bugs"....

Your "WOMEN".... apparently aren't as clean as my cats!


----------



## Julie

docanddeb said:


> My CATS don't have "bugs"....
> 
> Your "WOMEN".... apparently aren't as clean as my cats!



Well that would depend on what "women" you are talking about.


----------



## Runningwolf

We have the highest standards when it comes to allowing folks in the chat room. Of course after some drinks a few questionable do slip in.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> We have the highest standards when it comes to allowing folks in the chat room. Of course after some drinks a few questionable do slip in.



ROFLMAO, are you one of the questionable ones?


----------



## Runningwolf

You won't know until you stop by. We had a surprise guest appearance last night but we're sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Julie

I don't know about this, it has been a long time since I stopped in and those pics you guys have been posting up kinda sounds like you guys are getting a little out of control. What in the world would your wives being saying?


----------



## docanddeb

I think they forgot they HAD wives!! By the looks of those... "ladies last evening"... if you get my drift!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> I don't know about this, it has been a long time since I stopped in and those pics you guys have been posting up kinda sounds like you guys are getting a little out of control. What in the world would your wives being saying?



Don't bring anything home.


----------



## Julie

docanddeb said:


> I think they forgot they HAD wives!! By the looks of those... "ladies last evening"... if you get my drift!
> 
> Debbie



Well, we can always remind them


----------



## Runningwolf

Maybe you gals should come and supervise


----------



## docanddeb

LOL...

If you stay out of their way... and make wine they like... lots can be forgiven!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

What happens in the chat room stays in the chat room. No squeeling


----------



## docanddeb

I'm going to get my nightly glass of wine and watch TV...

BEHAVE!! See you all later!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

OK have a good night. I was taking confessions tonight.


----------



## grapeman

I thought the wives were saying" Take your time, don't rush home"


----------



## Sirs

watchnig a few shows while browsing
and sitting in chatroom


----------



## Runningwolf

Same here. Watching The Pickers right now.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Charlie Sheen has left the building!


----------



## rob

we had 7 in the chat house last night


----------



## djrockinsteve

With eight you get egg roll. Actually we did have eight but Dans mom called him in for a bath and bedtime. Dispite the pizza being delivered late it was good and hot. Rob (#1) burned the roof of his mouth. Life comes at you fast.

Charlie Sheen stopped in for a bit on his tour. Too bad he couldn't stick around to check out the strobe lights rob hooked up on the 2nd floor. This place is really coming together. Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve, I got a price on some ceramic at Lowes today and can use my 10% discount or do you want to stick with the Bamboo from Lumber Liquidators for the kitchen and the Media room.


----------



## Runningwolf

Maybe Julie and Daisy will come in once we get the new floor down along with Debbie. We can compare daisy's beer to Julie's husbands.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sad news everyone. Lady gaga was scheduled to stop in on Thursday for Ladies Night but since she tumbled off the piano she decided to postpone her appearance. We don't need that kind of liability.


----------



## Sirs

dang...............


----------



## almargita

The more I read about goings on in the chat room, I think I may have open tooooo many bottles of wine & have been sampling them??? Then again maybe not enough tasting!!! Its better than the novel I have been reading.....
Al


----------



## roblloyd

And those are just the things we're letting out!


----------



## Runningwolf

Yup even David Bromstad "came out" and gave us some decorating idea's last night. He was quiet encouraged by what we had going on. He was not pleased with the colors Steve picked for the walls.


----------



## roblloyd

I just got the call from the spa place. Where's the hot tub going?


----------



## Runningwolf

I think it's the NE corner of the deck. I wanna talk to you guys about it though first. I am thinking about sinking it in the deck. We'll need some extra support but I could frame it in tomorrow. Do you think it'll be too much of a safety factor with drinking going on. We could always let Tom use it as a baptismal if he ever shows up. He gave us his blessing.


----------



## Tom

ALL,

Dan asked me to give you my "blessing" for the chat room. He found out that I am an ordained Minister. Open the file below to see what I am a minister of....

You have my blessing and NO "dirty" words. 

View attachment Church Minister.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf

Eddie, can you take care of getting that certificate authenticated and then framed? _Partner_ with Dave for a frame and where he thinks it should be _hung_.


----------



## docanddeb

OH my...
I had to stop playing POGO.... 
so much going on.

Are you going to add some "pastels" to the color scheme? Bromstad is into that. He's "hung" many things in his career... maybe check with him on placement of the framed piece.

If I may suggest...
may cities now require a fence around pools, hot tubs... have you considered THAT? It would also keep out the riff raff. Once word gets out about the upgrades, people will be "coming out" of the woodwork!

That hot tub would be great for my aches and pains... especially after all the yard work!

Are we comparing HUSBANDS?? I've got a few to add. Or are we just comparing MEN?? I need to get this straight.

On the item of Baptisms... is this a potential area of revenue? I could make up some fresh bread with various spreads, cheese, sausage and desserts... I have some great recipes for seasonal fruits. Charge by the "head" and throw in a circumcision? I think you'll have them lining up for THAT!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO, Good call on the fence. We'll have to be sure no one is on it and they know which side of the fence they are on. Since Dave "came out" he did mention some pastel colors. Just to keep things straight, "yes we are" minus the decorator.

You can cook anytime. Why don't you throw something together you want to sell and we'll stroke the idea of charging per head and throwing in a circumcision. We'll call it the Bobbitt special.


----------



## docanddeb

I'm really "into" landscaping too. If we got a nice arbor and some perennials that would carry through the whole season...
You could rent out for weddings too. With the way things are going these days... you could give half price on the Baptism/Circumcision if they combine the ceremonies... sell the idea that the family is all gathered and it would save gas... so important today. They would save on food too. I think this could be quite a selling point. Is Tom free for weddings??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

If there's food and beer, Tom will be there. He's easy! Just remember he's da preacher, "do as he says and not as he does".


----------



## grapeman

Half the brides show up to the wedding with a newborn baby boy anyways- might as well take care of the circ at the same time. Plenty of booze for antiseptic, anesthetic and entertainment.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Grapemen, you had plenty of experience with calves and lambs, maybe you can do the circumcisions.


----------



## docanddeb

That's exactly what I was thinking!! If they are too young to be ring bearers... they need Baptising!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I'll help with those ladies that would like to become "born again virgins".


----------



## grapeman

I think I will pass on the circumcising Dan. And I never had lambs- but have been know to lead a lamb or two down the wrong path....................


----------



## docanddeb

You sure it wasn't a wolf...in sheep's clothing??

Gotta watch it these days... cross dressing, transgender... speaking of Lady GaGa....

I was looking forward to ladies night... now I guess I'll have to drink alone! AGAIN!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> OH my...
> I had to stop playing POGO.... so much going on.
> I think you'll have them lining up for THAT!
> Debbie



I bet we would. I haven't seen a girl jumping around on a pogo stick since I was a kid


----------



## grapeman

I thought you watched a bunch of porn Dan.................................... think about it.
No, I'm not saying deb was doing that, but I'm pretty sure Dan has seen it since he was a kid.


----------



## docanddeb

How long ago were you a kid?

Now you're back to the lamb thing again.

I think you're gonna have to talk Tom into the circumcision...

Well, He11... I'm a nurse... I can find a scalpel...

SOLD! 

I've wanted to cut some...... well, babies are different. Of course, some people don't get baptised as young as they should.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Nope not me. too busy reading wine forums and keeping people straight in the chat room, especially with Reverend Tom coming.


----------



## docanddeb

Off to watch TV and listen to the husband snore....



Debbie

Keep the light on!


----------



## Runningwolf

Whew, thank goodness I'm done already. Well on the older guys just keep a good grip on it and if it's too hard just kiss it good bye.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Nope not me. too busy reading wine forums and keeping people straight in the chat room, especially with Reverend Tom coming.



Dan,
Where am I "coming"?


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Off to watch TV and listen to the husband snore....
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie
> 
> Keep the light on!



WOW what an opportunity to practice! WHACK!


----------



## Tom

grapeman said:


> I think I will pass on the circumcising Dan. And I never had lambs- but have been know to lead a lamb or two down the wrong path....................


BUTT!,
Dan needs his "head" circumsized!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Dan,
> Where am I "coming"?



You'll be coming in the chat room to perform services.


----------



## Tom

Glad U explained THAT!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> BUTT!,
> Dan needs his "head" circumsized!



Tom I just got a new hat and got sized then. I am good to go.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey I talked to Mike and he's got the Cork Soakers lined up for Friday night.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I think I discovered the reason why we don't have any woman here on Thursdays.

Squirrel. Had to taser the lil bstrd. He was mocking me. Bugger gave me the bird. Had to zap him. Don't think he'll be back for a long time.

We're still on for Thursdays Ladies, just watch for the little bit of fur still left out front.


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> Tom I just got a new hat and got sized then. I am good to go.



bet it isn't anythnig like what I got I got an old royal John B Stetson light gray I've loved this hat for years


----------



## docanddeb

You're all Schizo? Right?

If you read all this...

well, scary part is... I followed it all!

Love those Cork Soakers.... I used to be one...

then I got married... and married... and married......

you can't soak corks after you're married. Unwritten rule in the Woman's Handbook!

Tom is coming? Hope to see him soon!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

grapeman said:


> I thought you watched a bunch of porn Dan.................................... think about it.
> No, I'm not saying deb was doing that, but I'm pretty sure Dan has seen it since he was a kid.



you never know if he doesn't have a big mirror he may not have seen it since he was a kid, he isn't a little skinny guy......... oh wait your not talking about....nevermind lol


----------



## Sirs

docanddeb said:


> You sure it wasn't a wolf...in sheep's clothing??
> 
> Gotta watch it these days... cross dressing, transgender... speaking of Lady GaGa....
> 
> I was looking forward to ladies night... now I guess I'll have to drink alone! AGAIN!
> 
> Debbie



you can always do the crocodile dundee test


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sirs said:


> you can always do the crocodile dundee test



 I remember that.


----------



## Sirs

ok what is the deal with cork soakers???


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> ok what is the deal with cork soakers???



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emxgL86J1lc&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## docanddeb

I don't remember the crocodile dundee test....

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

you've got to be kidding


----------



## docanddeb

Dementia setting in I guess!! If you jog my memory, maybe I will.
I usually only watch movies once... so I don't have them memorized, like my daughters!

Debbie


----------



## rob

Tonght, we will clean up, hang the banners, put up our new lights and put the final touches on for Thursday ladies night, Steve will do two shows and of course free drinks and free admit for all the gals.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Rob I picked Up The Sign From The Printers.

"No Shoes, No Shirt, No Drinks"
"Ladies, No Shoes, No Shirt, Free Drinks"

Grandma Excluded


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Dementia setting in I guess!! If you jog my memory, maybe I will.
> I usually only watch movies once... so I don't have them memorized, like my daughters!
> 
> Debbie



Get a grip! Google it!


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> "Ladies, No Shoes, No Shirt, Free Drinks"
> 
> Grandma Excluded



That reminds me, the clock shop called and I'll pick up the pendulum tomorrow.


----------



## Tom

djrockinsteve said:


> Rob I picked Up The Sign From The Printers.
> 
> "No Shoes, No Shirt, No Drinks"
> "Ladies, No Shoes, No Shirt, Free Drinks"
> 
> Grandma Excluded



I like it !


----------



## docanddeb

Sounds like you're gonna get a lot of teeny boppers with a slogan like THAT!!

The mature women... want soft music and men without dog collars!

And we're willing to PAY for the drinks if you got the right "stuff".....


Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I like Debbies style. I think she just came out of the Google room.


----------



## djrockinsteve

docanddeb said:


> Sounds like you're gonna get a lot of teeny boppers with a slogan like THAT!!



and is that a problem?



docanddeb said:


> The mature women... want soft music and men without dog collars!



soft music like "feelings" or "all by myself?"



docanddeb said:


> And we're willing to PAY for the drinks if you got the right "stuff".....Debbie


----------



## rob

Steve, go get a new sign!!!!, tell Sirs to leave his collar home on Thursday


----------



## docanddeb

"All by myself".... aaahhhh I can belt that out in the car!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

I love it when I'm driving and I come across a car thats bouncing and the driver is singing away and playing the drums. Way to funny.

I always check to make sure no one is around when I do it.


----------



## docanddeb

Semi drivers can see everything!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

r u showing


----------



## docanddeb

Not MEeeeeeeee.....

I bet they have stories to tell... and not just about singing!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey I got the canopy out and I need help putting it up for ladies night this evening. I started the fire pit so we can cook out. I did light a few tiki torches, not because of bugs but just for ambience. So when somebody gets a chance help me with the canopy pleeeeaaaaase.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve I'll give you a hand. Keep Debbie away while we're doing this. Everytime she see's poles she like my dog's when I open their bag of treats. Mind you, thats not a bad thing, but lets get set up first. Also look for a guest appearance I set up earlier.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Doug and I are doing it in the chat room now. Wait! That didn't come out right. Doug and I are putting up the canopy now....that's better. Place is really cool.


----------



## docanddeb

Darn it... I missed it again!!

I'm headed to bed.... with visions of "poles" dancing in my head... what have you got in YOUR head tonight??

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

we are still here
come on over


----------



## Arne

Just finished clean up. Not too bad, everybody is pretty neat. Makes cleaning up a snap. Figured out why Steve usually cleans up. All the free empty bottles. Won't leave them empty for long tho. Snow has not arrived here yet. 100 miles west have about 6 inches on the ground, 35 mile an hour winds with gusts up to 50. Can you spell blizzard. If you have never experianced it a blizzard on the prarie is an awsome thing. Can't see the front of your car, can't see cars coming at you, all you see is white. Think I'm stayin home. Good news is supposed to be in the 50's tomorrow. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Arne said:


> Figured out why Steve usually cleans up. All the free empty bottles.



Arne, I wish you wouldn't have said anything as I need some more bottles later this year. Besides thats not the real reason. It's all the leftover pizza crust and wings you can scavenge.

Rob gets the last few drops of wine and I get the table scraps. Maybe we need to get a dog. A pen pal for the room.

Tonight is pajama night. I'll be late but I'll be there with my footies.


----------



## roblloyd

Missed the past couple nights for family stuff. Last night was opening day at the local ball park. Then I crashed when I got home.
Tonight I have a fund-raiser PTO dinner thing to go to so I'm not sure if I'll be around for that.

Why do we need a canopy if it's dark out? Unless it's over the hottub and raining? But even then the tropical breeze is nice. Gotta love a place that's always perfect weather.


----------



## docanddeb

I have a retirement party later on.
If you get a dog for clean up... make sure you get one that isn't so fond of "legs" if you know what I mean.

Otherwise, the clean up crew you have now doesn't seem to be complaining...

Speaking for myself..

I don't like "leftovers"...

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Ok...
I'm going to have my glass of wine... and hit the hay.
Retirement party stayed a surprise and it was fun... they "roasted" him good!!

My guess is the girls didn't show up for the party tonight... you guys must be devastated.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Last night the room was pretty quiet. Steve tripped and sprained his big toe carrying some sound equipment in. I took him to Berlin Memorial. They took one look at it and said they couldn't do anything for him. They gave him a few pain killers and told him to get over it. Then on the way back we got a ticket at the corner of Center St and Marquette St. That punk cop was probably wasn't over 25 years old. I told Steve to keep the music down in a hospital zone. Oh well, we stopped at Jeff's On the Square for some pizza and wings and the followed the river back to the chat room for some peace and quiet.


----------



## docanddeb

Now....

THAT took a lot of work!! The whole city is 5,000 people, so you could have walked the whole route in 15-20 min!!

LMAO!!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

STALKER!!!!

Debbie


----------



## rob

chat room is open, Steve and I are tending bar


----------



## Sirs

hmmm he's a stalker??? wonders if he has any pictures??


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> hmmm he's a stalker??? wonders if he has any pictures??




Nurse Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Well we finally did it. Completely sold out of tickets for the ladies night tomorrow evening. Girls don't try to come in as it'll be packed. Nope, no more room. Sorry, you snooze you looze.

If you want to peek in the windows here's the link again.

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

P.S. No animals were "hurt" in the decorating of the chatroom for this Easter weekend.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Dan I believe it is good to have a nurse on hand just in case something would happen. With so much going on you never know and it's great to get your annual checkup. I actually enjoyed coughing for a change.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok Steve, just remember she didn't win the arm wrestling contest from having a sissy grip!


----------



## djrockinsteve

How do you know when you've been on the chatroom too long?

When your wife asks "You are talking to guys on there arn't you?"

"Yes"

"I guess I've been watching too much Criminal Minds lately"


----------



## rob

Do we know what time the doors open tonigh? we have people already lined up all the way down the side of the room


----------



## Tom

well U R entered....


----------



## Runningwolf

It was advertised in the paper today as doors opening at 8:30 pm and I also heard it on the radio as the same time.


----------



## Tom

8:30? Hell I'm inside already!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> 8:30? Hell I'm inside already!



You damn well better, you're security tonite.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> You damn well better, you're security tonite.



May a drunk one tonite...


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats ok Tom we'll cover you if we need to. Just remember it's like being on a diet. Look, but don't touch if anyone's looking.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Must be due to Game Night Tonight that everyone is lined up at the door. Looks like another great night.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Thats ok Tom we'll cover you if we need to. Just remember it's like being on a diet. Look, but *don't touch* if anyone's looking.



"touch WHAT?"


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok it's show time. Tom open the doors!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> "touch WHAT?"



That would be the guests! Hey Tom if you see Wade would see if he'll run over to Georges place and pick up some peanuts. He always has a nice supply.


----------



## Arne

What did you guys do last nite?? Got there late not a soul around, cept a unidentified body passed out in the corner. Peanut shells everywhere, wine bottles scattered around, used glasses waitin for a dishwasher, nuthin left in the refrigerator. If it was game nite, what were the bloomers doin taped to the pole?? Oh well it is all cleaned up now. Waitin for ladies nite. All cleaned up except for whomever is in the corner. Couldnt get him up, all I would get is a groan and back to snoring. Arne


----------



## Runningwolf

Arne thanks for cleaning up. It was quiet a night. Tom worked security and folks were lined up an hour early to get in. Steve showed us all how the new security system worked so we could actually be in several rooms at the same time. Rob said something about going out to get his girl a new pearl necklace.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Reminder ladies night tonight. We are going to have a full house as all tickets have been sold. We may have a surprise visitor tonight being it's Easter weekend. I have a feeling an easter egg hunt may be in the works, bring your baskets kiddies.


----------



## rob

Surprise visiter????????


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey those girls have a poker table! Somebody hook us up, that would go great in here.....and them too.


----------



## Tom

What kind of pokHER table? Is it a strip pokHER table??
(damn spell ck didnt work...)


----------



## Runningwolf

THOMAS we run a respectable operation!


----------



## Tom

Really?? U cudda fool me


----------



## djrockinsteve

*Employment Opportunity Available*
We are seeking qualified individual to clean our facility named "chat room" during hours of operation. Duties would include but not limited to:
Picking up various empty wine and beer bottles
Refilling glasses with said wine or beer
Serving various foods to guests and members
Dusting and various cleaning of said chat room both inside and out
Keep the stripper pole clean and polished
Be able to work evenings and be able to put up with us guys

Apply with confidence. Open interviews available

We are an equal opportunity employer with no objection to race, creed, color, religion, or skeeter pee preference providing of course applicant is a good looking female, wearing maids outfit with heals, bilingual (french and italian), and generally good mannered.

Feather duster will be supplied.

For more information you may apply in confidence with Rob.

P.S. Photos supplied with application highly recommended.


----------



## Sirs

djrockinsteve said:


> Reminder ladies night tonight. We are going to have a full house as all tickets have been sold. We may have a surprise visitor tonight being it's Easter weekend. I have a feeling an easter egg hunt may be in the works, bring your baskets kiddies.



Steve you shouldn't post your child's pics on the forum thats not nice least not in their work clothes


----------



## djrockinsteve

That's my son on the right.

Hey who won the door prize last night. I couldn't stay awake any longer and of course....winner need be present.


----------



## Tom

djrockinsteve said:


> That's my son on the right.
> 
> Hey who won the door prize last night. I couldn't stay awake any longer and of course....winner need be present.



WELL PAINTED TOES AND ALL.... hmmmm...


----------



## roblloyd

I was the last one out so I got the door prize - I locked up!

The site was down for a while this afternoon. Must be too many cleaning maid applications flooding the server


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob, I sent Steve a few idea's for the Maid outfit and feather duster. Ask him to forward them to you for approval.


----------



## rob

yea, last night while we were all sittin around in the chat room we decided we needed a maid to keep things tighty, so we are now accepting applications


----------



## rob

After very hard work from Steve, I would like to welcome our new chat room maid Candis. Welcome aboard Candis I am sure you will do a great job


----------



## Runningwolf

Candice welcome aboard, I'm sure you'll do a great job. I'll be running an inspection 10:00am Wed morning. A laptop will score you points.


----------



## Runningwolf

*Its a Sad day*

Folks, It's a sad day for our patrons. Due to the heavy rains and flooding and keeping the safety of our girls first, the pole dancing show has been canceled. For those that can kayak or raft in, Steve brought in some bubble bath to make the most of the situation. As you can see we have about 24" of water on the ground floor. In the spirit of these April Showers and Wades generosity there will be a wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## Tom

Dan is that U? Looks like you got younger


----------



## Runningwolf

I wish I was that good looking! They are actually some guests that came early and asked if they could help out making tonight a success. I called Steve with their idea of the bubbles and one of the girls mentioned a T-shirt contest. When I mentioned it to Wade and sent him a picture of her and her friend he offered to sponsor it with the forums new t-shirts. We're hoping Howard Stern pops in again tonight to give us some more publicity.


----------



## grapeman

How doooooo you guys make up these stories???????????? It is a laugh riot reading them, but man, all I can say is you guys have the real thing for imaginations- or else a real place to hang out!


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> a real place to hang out!



Sorry Rich. This is an adult art show in living color with audience participation. But as far as hanging out goes we ask that you restrain that little monster.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Did anyone ever notice no matter what color the bubble bath is, the bubbles are always white? I was not in the picture, I went under before the flash.


----------



## djrockinsteve

FANTASTIC! Now that the warmer weather is here we have ants in the place. Don't suppose it's from all the chicken wings, pizza, and chineese food we've been eating. Guys, we have to do a better job of keeping this place ship shape.

I did tell Candis about this and she said not a problem, she would keep an eye out and suck those lil guys up in the sweeper. I even had a few going around my airlock on the skeeter pee. Even they know it's good stuff.

Hey heads up to everyone, I said it was fine for Candis to have her 2 sisters over (after she was thru cleaning) to hop in the hot tub. So don't be alarmed if you see extra activity there today.

P.S., she said they were triplets but you could tell her from the others by her birth mark right here. (insert imagination here)


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve, thanks for handling that. Is there mother still coming to visit next week? I would like to invite Grapeman if she is. I saw Larry drive by yesterday in his sports car. Must be nice to be retired!


----------



## jtstar

Are you sure he just drove by or did he sneak in your back door and down into your wine cellar without you know was he smileing when he drove away


----------



## Sirs

Tom said:


> Dan is that U? Looks like you got younger



and a good bit let's say thinner in wieght and a good bit more hair


----------



## Runningwolf

Folks I had to make another administrative decision today. Grapeman did end up stopping by and wanted to drop off a bushel of leaks thinking he could make wine here with them. No one else was around so I told him no way were we going to have leaks fermenting in the chat room. Dang I'm surprised he didn't bring any garlic to ferment also. Now i know why farmers always have out buildings.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Folks I had to make another administrative decision today. Grapeman did end up stopping by and wanted to drop off a bushel of leaks thinking he could make wine here with them. No one else was around so I told him no way were we going to have leaks fermenting in the chat room. Dang I'm surprised he didn't bring any garlic to ferment also. Now i know why farmers always have out buildings.



There is a winery near Summerville WV, I believe it is Kirkwood Winery that makes a Ramp wine. It tastes as bad as it smells.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> There is a winery near Summerville WV, I believe it is Kirkwood Winery that makes a Ramp wine. It tastes as bad as it smells.



Doug I had no idea what Ramp was. I Googled it. It is leaks and they go on to talk about how bad the wine smells. I really never heard of it Leak wine but saw some leaks today driving down the road and thought about it. YUCK!!


----------



## rob

Just a reminder tonight is Ladies night in the chat room. Candis really has the inside looking great. Steve and I washed all the windows today, Sirs and Dan mowed the grass, stop by and check it out. Specials all night!


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob, What are the specials tonight?


----------



## rodo

> I really never heard of it Leak wine but saw some leaks today driving down the road and thought about it. YUCK!!


 
Jeannie says "that would be like trying to make roses out of dog poop."


----------



## grapeman

Should rank right up there with cucumber wine! 

Speaking of dog poop.........how many pounds of dog poop would you use per gallon to make dog poop pee?


----------



## Flem

Is there a conversion for piles to pounds?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey just FYI, whoever turned off the breakers last night for all the neon out front, also turned off the heater to the hot tub. The girls hopped in all at once and immediately leaped out. IBefore they said anything was said I could tell the water was too cold.

I put the elec. back on so it should be hot again tonight.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang, now there's a site I would have paid to see!


----------



## docanddeb

Darn....

You guys had quite a party while I was gone!!

Candace seems nice... she's always shivvering, though... might be the tube top and flip flops.... I noticed she wasn't wearing the maid outfit, or is that just during the parties?

The hot tub looks inviting... you DO shock that once in a while to kill the undesirables, right? Cause... it looked like there was a "slime" floating... I'm not saying people are doing the "Nasty" in there... but it did LOOK nasty!!

Got anything going for the weekend? I need to kick back and recooperate from vacation. San Fran is up hill in every direction!! Got some leg muscles now! We kept track of how much walking... it ended up to be 40 miles in 7 days! Not bad!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Darn....
> 
> You guys had quite a party while I was gone!!
> 
> Candace seems nice... she's always shivvering, though... might be the tube top and flip flops.... I noticed she wasn't wearing the maid outfit, or is that just during the parties? The outfit is just for parties. It's quiet a site and we don't want it ruined. She is the envy of all the female guests when she wears it.
> 
> The hot tub looks inviting... you DO shock that once in a while to kill the undesirables, right? Cause... it looked like there was a "slime" floating... I'm not saying people are doing the "Nasty" in there... but it did LOOK nasty!!
> Yes we have awesome filtration (thanks Wade) and the slime you see is probably oil from massages. Nasty? Nothing nasty in here, it is all art!
> Got anything going for the weekend? Stop in and check it out. I need to kick back and recooperate from vacation. San Fran is up hill in every direction!! Got some leg muscles now! We kept track of how much walking... it ended up to be 40 miles in 7 days! Not bad!Sounds like you are due for a massage and hot tub!
> 
> Debbie



Deb, doors open at 8:00 and activity begins at 9:00. On Sunday's we have an "all you can eat buffet" including champagne.


----------



## docanddeb

Who is doing the massage this weekend... I could sure use one!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Candice and I tonight and Saturday. Steve, Fantasia and Felicia on Sunday


----------



## docanddeb

I like deep tissue massage... who is better at that? Money is no object for quality work!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Now thats a special request. We call Grapeman in for that. He was a dairy farmer before automation! We just gotta get him out of the habit of using Bag balm. Mine are more gentle and drawn out to completion.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Mine are more gentle and drawn out to completion.



Without a doubt I have a response but dare not reply to this, but what a reply!


----------



## docanddeb

I like bag balm. Completion is good... I do want to get the full deal.... like to get my moneys worth. I tip well for a job well done!

Debbie


----------



## rob

Deb, I went to school for 7 and half years for this......


----------



## djrockinsteve

This will take this thread off course but I just remembered this story after reading the above post.

When I was very young one of our dogs had something on his "bippie" as we called it. The Vet had given my mom a small tube of ointment which was to be applied to the area.

One evening my mom asked if I would go into the kitchen and retreive the small tube which is on the end kitchen counter. Off I went as a good boy would do and returned with "the only tube anywhere!"

My mom took it and applied some onto the dogs bippie. My older brother then looked at the tube and said the tube was a tube of sewing machine oil.

Immediately I claimed that there was no other tubes out there. I don't know what ailment the dog had but I can assure you his problem went away the next day.

Bag Balm or sewing machine oil, your choice.


----------



## docanddeb

Rob,

What are your credentials exactly? Sounds like you might have the appropriate qualifications.

I really wanted to get a massage in San Francisco, but some of the store fronts were a bit questionable... wasn't sure what the expectation was of the "customer".

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

*Urgent: Press release*

For immediate release:

After consulting with Steve, Arnie, Rob, Eddie and Robie the board is proud to announce that Ladies Night has been such success at the Chat Room that *CBS News Sunday Morning* chose our Chat Room for Sunday mornings broadcast on May1, 2011. You will witness the very best of the best "Pole Dancers" competition held last Thursday. Once again, Tom thanks for providing security and for keeping confidentiality. Steve thanks for all the props and for supplying the music. Thank you to all those who spent countless hours to pull this off and a special thanks to Candice for decorations and decorating. Even Wade and Tex were unaware of what took place. Larry since this is the last week of the month we are extending free drinks to you for one more month. Once again congratulations on your retirement. Rich you need to get in here asap with the bag balm. Debbie is relentless wanting to set up an appointment. Below you can see tomorrows line up for the show. We may be listed last but we're there right behind the Royal wedding.

Prime Minister David Cameron; profile of musician Phoebe Snow; remembering actor Cary Grant; the royal wedding; pole dancing at WMT chat room.


----------



## rodo

> pole dancing at WMT chat room.


 
WOO!!! WOO!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Enjoy the show from your home tomorrow morning on CBS News Sunday Morning


----------



## grapeman

I dropped off a case of bag balm in the back corner by the pole. I figured you can use some for deb and a tin or two for the pole. That should make for some interesting moves on the pole tonight. Remember Dan you said you withdraw at completion. Don't forget now!


----------



## Runningwolf

Grapeman I was going to make a withdraw after completion of the show for new windows but after Steve cleaned them the other day we decided to keep the ones we got. So for now we're keeping the money in there and just invest in more Bonds.


----------



## djrockinsteve

For those of you who planned on using the hot tub tomorrow you are going to have to change your plans. Apparently when they say not to exceed 20 people in this hot tub...THEY REALLY DO MEAN NOT TO EXCEED 20 PEOPLE IN THE HOT TUB.

Man, that water went everywhere. On the good side there's no need to mop the floor. My bad but what a great night! Bag balm on a wet dance floor is bad a*s. We were sliding back and forth across the floor like there was no tomorrow. Toss in some cran-lime skeeter pee and you've got a party.


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO they just showed the preview of the pole dancing on CBS. So cool the chat room made it. Don't miss it as it'll be on withing this hour.


----------



## docanddeb

When that water from the hot tub hit me, I got a mouthful... THAT was not pleasant, I can tell you. Chemicals, bag balm, skeeter pee... and some unidentifiable sludge....

I'm making homemade rolls today, so get your orders in soon!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

docanddeb said:


> When that water from the hot tub hit me, I got a mouthful... THAT was not pleasant, I can tell you.



Well if you wern't passed out on the floor that wouldn't have happened. We told you that skeeter pee can sneak up on you.

Rob brought his computer and it got soaked like a dish rag. Guess he'll be using his phone to post for awhile. Good thing he won the 50/50 raffle to get it cleaned out of that bag balm. At least the keys won't stick anymore.

Here was a picture taken moments before the big hot tub bust.


----------



## Runningwolf

Good to see everyone had a smile on their face. Nice shot of Deb!


----------



## docanddeb

The guy at the top of the pic... Dan, I believe it is... worries me with his legs around Tom's neck.... thankfully I was far enough gone to miss the next happening.

Rolls are rising... nothing like a rising roll, really. You do have to be carful to withdraw before it explodes, though... that can be one STICKY mess, as Dan well knows!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Now Debbie,
Were you out of the picture because you were watching the submarine races?


----------



## docanddeb

Dan noted a good pic of me there... see me??


Debbie


----------



## Tom

no, Dan musta seen you underwater shadow


----------



## docanddeb

I did note several people not in the picture... there was a lot of "bobbing" up and down.

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Dweb, I think Dan was seeing things when he said he saw U. I think you were under one of the bubbles


----------



## docanddeb

And I believe it was HIM I saw bobbing down there too!

Sneaky little devil!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

OMG! you BOTH were doing the submarine races???


----------



## docanddeb

I will let Dan tell the story.... his version is better.

I must say, I was surprised at the "lengths" he will go to. That hot tub was certainly a crowd pleaser. That capacity thing will need to be worked out, though. Either that, or have the bouncer drink less so he can keep track of how many people have entered the Chat Room.

Debbie


----------



## Tom

I do hope there was _OOL. I say that because of all the drinking.....  

I hope you understand above?


----------



## docanddeb

Nope, you lost me on that one!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Hope there was NO p in _OOL


----------



## docanddeb

Oh Geez...

Oldest joke in the book... missed it entirely!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> Oh Geez...
> 
> Oldest joke in the book... missed it entirely!
> 
> Debbie


DUH ! !


----------



## docanddeb

After that CBS report on yesterday... and that embarassing shot of ME with the pole...

I have to lay low tonight. My professional license is at risk.

Keep the fires burning and I'll see you all in the hot tub soon! Or maybe that is... I'll see ALL OF YOU... in the hot tub soon!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf




----------



## Flem

Debbie. Is it okay if I use your panty hose for an ice melt sock? You left them by the hot tub the other night? Dan said they were yours.


----------



## djrockinsteve

docanddeb said:


> I'll see ALL OF YOU... in the hot tub soon!
> Debbie



Ah you won't see much of me. Yesterday I put my thong on backwards and it still fit.


----------



## docanddeb

THAT's where the pantyhose went... I thought I had some when I came in!!

It's ok if you use them for the ice melt sock... you might want to rinse them out... with the warmer weather coming....

Sorry about that thong Steve... are you sure you had it on backwards...??... it's hard to tell with those things.

I see the pizza is gone... again... and I was hoping for a Mojito... too late for that too....

Diane Sawyer called while you guys were out... something about an interview with the "Big Guy"... can't be Steve, so I'm not sure who I should leave the message for!

Let me know!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

You folks missed it tonight. WE had 2 girls making out in a mustang in the parking lot. Lloyd went to get a picture but they were gone by then. 

He watched the sunset instead.


----------



## docanddeb

or at least that's what he TOLD you!!!

Didn't want to share???? Hmmmmm

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Great News, the hot tub is fixed and back up for use again.

In honor of this we are hosting a party tonight to help out all the single mom's everywhere. Follow the signs here tonight for a great time and free samples of Debbie's bagbalm.


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks like if Debbie going to be bringing her pets she's also going to need to bring enough food to feed them.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## grapeman

Dan, I think being out of work is making you go to the dogs!.............ROFLOL


----------



## rob

Well rent and payroll are due for the chat room, and we are a little short this month. We desperately need new members to join, I am afraid if we can not meet payroll and pay the rent we may have to let Candy go


----------



## rob

Dan

Is that Steves dog???


----------



## Mikael

votes for having tuesdays be pizza night in the chat room


----------



## Runningwolf

rob said:


> Well rent and payroll are due for the chat room, and we are a little short this month.


Funny Deb just said that about Steve last night.


----------



## docanddeb

Maybe we could try the technique used to raise money for charities... you go to JAIL until you get enough friends to post your "bail". Heck, the cops stop by the Chat Room on a regular basis...maybe we could even "suggest" we won't tell their superiors if they chip in for the monthly rent! That good looking young cop... I think his name was Vladamir.... you know, the one that busted Dan last week for "public indecency"... well, just being in public is indecent for him!.... anyway... Vlad seemed REAL interested in the hot tub crew. I bet we could "persuade" him to kick in a few bucks... and get him to get most of the 69th Precinct to do the same. After all, he's been "lurking" around the privacy fence a lot lately.... and I noticed quite a smile on his face... I saw him on the West side of the property the other day... where that knot in the garden gate is.
Just trying to keep the Chat Room solvent... speaking of solvent... who left the bag balm on the mechanical bull's saddle??... darn near killed myself the other day. I'll have to bring some degreaser and get that taken care of. I do appreciate that the saddle horn is now supple, however... aaahhhh

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I noticed quite a smile on his face... I saw him on the West side of the property the other day... where that knot in the garden gate is.
> Debbie



Debbie, calm down. He is not interested in you or the other girls. He just transferred in from LA where got got busted for running bath houses.

You got some good ideas and keep them coming in. I am not a fan of the jail house stuff as I did it twice for "Jerry's Kids". Maybe we could have an auction of Guys and Gals for a date!


----------



## docanddeb

Do we have to have written approval from spouses? We have that dumb full disclosure law here regarding buying a car... so I'm just wondering.....

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Do we have to have written approval from spouses? We have that dumb full disclosure law here regarding buying a car... so I'm just wondering.....
> 
> Debbie



Don't ask don't tell! Since you mentioned it, if someone would like to be auctioned off as a couple, we'll entertain bids on them. If the other members approve, we'll have to look for an auctioneer.


----------



## djrockinsteve

docanddeb said:


> who left the bag balm on the mechanical bull's saddle??... darn near killed myself the other day.Debbie



Probably the same person who applied some of that balm on the front door hinge, no more squeeking when it opens. And those drawers are so smooth opening I was amazed at how versatile this balm is.

Oh by the way let's not apply bag balm to the pole anymore. Angel hopped up on the pole and flipped upside down only to have slid down the pole real hard on her head. Left a nice size knot on her forehead. Packed her in bags of ice and.....well.....ummmm....I had to leave.

Since I worked the last 3 days in a row I'll pick up the rent and utilities for the Month Of May. I'll mail the check on my way there now. It's due on the tenth so no problem.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve, thanks a lot. We all appreciate it. I was getting ready to go sell some plasma to help out. 

As far as Angel goes it couldn't of happened to a better person. I hope she goes and finds a pole somewhere else. All the bickering thats been going on all started with her spreading rumors. I also believe she was the one trying to organize the girls. The last thing we need is a union!

I'll be in tomorrow to sit down with you and maybe we can come up with some safety policy's.


----------



## Tom

Just got back from our monthly Homebrew meeting. Here we discussed this Saturdays Homebrew Day. Looks like we will brew 400 to 500 gallons of BEER!
Oh and we plan on bringing about 200 gallons of brew for "tastings.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Just got back from our monthly Homebrew meeting. Here we discussed this Saturdays Homebrew Day. Looks like we will brew 400 to 500 gallons of BEER!
> Oh and we plan on bringing about 200 gallons of brew for "tastings.



Tom, I am assuming since you posted this in the chat room you are planning on donating some for a fund raiser? 400-500 gallons, holy beer Batman, thats a lot of drinking.


----------



## docanddeb

Get some donations after 3/4 of that brew is gone... pockets seem to open up about that point!
I've had my suspicions about Angel from the beginning... but didn't want to cause problems.
Not a bad idea to lay off the bag balm entirely for a while. We could try something less viscous... like baby oil...

We tried that for half of my massage last weekend, and it worked pretty good. I could see adding a little natural scent to liven things up a bit... maybe some lavendar for those late night massages... or ginger for a pick me up! Jalapeno... well.... that might get Steve up and going... for sure!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Jalapeno and a pair of pop-sicle sticks whooo haaaa


----------



## rob

Steve thanks for picking up the rent this month, the annual membership drive is going great, Closetwine stopped by last night and renewed her membership..there is still time to sign up.
If anyone wants to stop by tonight and help set up for Thursday which is ladies night, it would be appreciated. This week we are pulling out all the stops, barb-b-q on the back deck, Steve is doing two shows and Dan says he has something special to share with the group... Oh and prizes for the first 50 ladies thru the door..remember no cover for you ladies on Thursday nights.


----------



## docanddeb

OK...

I've been thinking...

You've got all those girls bartending and tending the hot tub...

What is the incentive for LADIES in this shin dig?? All your "boy toys" aren't all that interesting to MOST of us!! 

Get with the times now boys! Give me an offer "I can't refuse".

Debbie


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> OK...
> 
> I've been thinking...
> 
> You've got all those girls bartending and tending the hot tub...
> 
> What is the incentive for LADIES in this shin dig?? All your "boy toys" aren't all that interesting to MOST of us!!
> 
> Get with the times now boys! Give me an offer "I can't refuse".
> 
> Debbie


*
Chippendale's!

Butt, not sure who can "fit" the bill...*


----------



## ibglowin

I saw this guy running around earlier but he seems to have disappeared. I'll keep looking....


----------



## closetwine

I thought I heard my name in here! LOL! Now I get the banter.... wow, that place used to be "classy".... But before anyone signs me up for the pole, I'll just let ya know I belly dance, not pole dance!  I swear there's more drinking than making going on around here... I hope yall's cellars are STOCKED!


Oh, and FYI I'm all alone... there's no body there to talk to............


----------



## closetwine

Oh and due to the fact that we have had dancers hitting their head on the floor under the pole.... (A little too much bag balm boys!) I put that zebra print shag rug around the bottom since I was stuck in there alone...


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> i saw this guy running around earlier but he seems to have disappeared. I'll keep looking....



bwaaaaahaaaaahaaaaa


----------



## ffemt128

I popped my head in for a few minutes around 9:15 last evening. No one around but I love what you've done with the place. The reflective tinting on the windows and the mirrored ceiling was a nice touch.


----------



## Runningwolf

I will donate 15 cases of wine this weekend to either raffle off or sell to help offset decorating costs.


----------



## Arne

Dan,
Just stick one case in the refrigerator and we will decide whether to raffle or dispose of em in another way. Arne.


----------



## Flem

ibglowin said:


> I saw this guy running around earlier but he seems to have disappeared. I'll keep looking....



Mike, your hair doesn't look that long in your avatar. LOL


----------



## ibglowin

They made me cut it to join the Nerd Herd!


----------



## docanddeb

Us girls don't want no snooty Chippendale dancers... we like REAL men... men that can get the cork out of the bottle, no matter what!
Men that can haul those carboys to the basement, even if you have to use a dolly.
Men that take out the garbage without being told to.
Men that give you a hug for no reason.
Men that say Thank You for a good meal.

If they look good, that's great. If they have personality and are fun... even better!

NO FAKE MEN!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

1 more thing to Debbie's list:
They must have a sense of humor!
Otherwise I agree!


----------



## docanddeb

There...

Now we're getting somewhere!!

A consensus!!

If we get a Quarum... I think we can rule the free world!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

docanddeb said:


> There...
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere!!
> 
> A consensus!!
> 
> If we get a Quarum... I think we can rule the free world!
> 
> Debbie



Yep sister.... We gotta gang up on these hoodlums! But I think we better work on ruling the crazy bar decorating before we take on the world....

And can we take on the world on glass at a time, or should we do it one bottle at a time?


----------



## docanddeb

Listen...

As long as we're here alone... I gotta ask you...

Have you noticed that guy sitting in the corner?? I'm not sure if that's hair or cotton candy on his head! He's been there a couple of days. Being a nurse, if I go over there, I'm obligated to give him CPR... which I will if I won't catch something...

Can you go over and give him a poke??

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

docanddeb said:


> Listen...
> 
> As long as we're here alone... I gotta ask you...
> 
> Have you noticed that guy sitting in the corner?? I'm not sure if that's hair or cotton candy on his head! He's been there a couple of days. Being a nurse, if I go over there, I'm obligated to give him CPR... which I will if I won't catch something...
> 
> Can you go over and give him a poke??
> 
> Debbie



I'm just a CNA... So I guess if that was an order I will... But I really don't wanna, he smells funny. And chance we can bag him for CPR.... I like 2 person CPR way better anyways.... And I think that's mold, not cotton candy!


----------



## docanddeb

See, that's what I was afraid of...

Now we need a "REAL MAN" in here to go over and check on him....

D-A-N....... S-T-E-V-E......you guys know anyone that can help??

Where are they when you want them??

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

Well they ain't cleaning up, or stocking the bar that's for sure! Maybe Tom should go say his last rites?


----------



## docanddeb

I guess WE could say a prayer til he gets here....

OUR Father.....

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

Which art in Heaven,
Hallowed be thy name...
Give us this day our daily wine...
Forgive us our tresspasses if we let that guy die...
Amen.


----------



## Tom

well lets see;

Men that can haul those carboys to the basement, even if you have to use a dolly. *CAN'T bad back[/B

]Men that take out the garbage without being told to. CAN'T daughter does that[/B

]Men that give you a hug for no reason. Can do[/SIZE

]Men that say Thank You for a good meal. CAN'T I cook

Oh well I tried...*


----------



## closetwine

Tom, are you saying you CAN'T be a "real man"?  


Just wonderin'....


----------



## Tom

its call OLD age.
its so bad I am in the process of getting a Brewing (homebrewing) sculpture with a pump because of my back


----------



## closetwine

Well then... If you're too old to do the chores, the least you could do is boss the rest of these men around!


----------



## Tom

I do alot of things well

I make enough WINE for wife and daughter to go thru 3 a day.

I make BEER so I dont drink as much wine

ASk Wade. I have as much wine as a mom & pop liquor store


----------



## rob

just a reminder tonight is ladies night


----------



## Tom

what does that mean? Free drinks?


----------



## rob

yes, well for the ladies, every Thursday night we let the ladies in at n\c and serve them free drinks all night long. Steve was suppose to bar b que tonight but not sure where he is???


----------



## Tom

Maybe he is SMOKING ?


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok it's been a long day and I feel you ladies can practice that joint CPR on me. Massage first though. I do pay back!


----------



## Arne

The chatroom is rock and rollin tonite. The ladies kinda forgot to show, tho. We had a great program for em. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Well the fire department just left the chat room. We had a goat on our roof. Have no idea how or why he was up there but when I came in he was up there looking back at me.

I couldn't get him down so my only thought was call 911. The woman thought I meant some old guy was up there, I said no lady a real to life goat.
No one wants him so we got him as a mascot. Named him Buford! Seems to fit him.

Only thing is, is when he needs to go potty you really need to hurry and watch your shoes.

Oh and don't turn your back on him, the lil bstrd bites. Got proof of that on my butt.
Here's a picture of him (Buford is his name) on the roof before the fire dept. showed up.


----------



## closetwine

Looks like I missed the party... Sorry, I was having a 'girl' chat with an old friend... Just got home.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve that gives me an idea. That wine we started last week we could call it Buford Hill or Bulford Red.

Just for names sake and less confusion, I guess we'll have to quit calling Chief Tom the "Old Goat".


----------



## docanddeb

Ladies night started early, but we were all alone. Decided to make our own party.

I think I might have had something to do with the goat... ummmm

That guy in the corner... any of you ever check him?? Closet and I didn't feel we could, being all alone and all...

I think HE brought the goat. Did anyone ask him?

Debbie


----------



## rob

Deb

You have to be IN the chat room for ladies night, not on the thread


----------



## docanddeb

Closetwine and I were here... must have been a late crowd... or someone pulled out the swimsuit edition of SI and sidetracked the whole crowd!!
We had quite a to-do over that guy sitting in the corner... no one around to help us. We weren't quite as worried about the goat on the roof, at that point!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I gotta admit I did get a sneak peak at you gals and you both looked pretty hot in your stiletto's. Closet needs to work on that farmers tan though. Love the tramp stamp


----------



## Deezil

docanddeb said:


> Listen...
> 
> As long as we're here alone... I gotta ask you...
> 
> Have you noticed that guy sitting in the corner?? I'm not sure if that's hair or cotton candy on his head! He's been there a couple of days. Being a nurse, if I go over there, I'm obligated to give him CPR... which I will if I won't catch something...
> 
> Can you go over and give him a poke??
> 
> Debbie





closetwine said:


> I'm just a CNA... So I guess if that was an order I will... But I really don't wanna, he smells funny. And chance we can bag him for CPR.... I like 2 person CPR way better anyways.... And I think that's mold, not cotton candy!










If this is the infamous 'man in the corner', i swear i didnt bring the goat. He just followed me.. Its not cotton candy or mold, its real, i swear.. And no it doesnt have teeth, it cant bite... Lemme know about this whole 2-person CPR thing though, i might be able to find a way to enjoy it....

Okay.. I'll go back to the corner for that last one..


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> Ladies night started early, but we were all alone. Decided to make our own party.
> 
> I think I might have had something to do with the goat... ummmm
> 
> That guy in the corner... any of you ever check him?? Closet and I didn't feel we could, being all alone and all...
> 
> I think HE brought the goat. Did anyone ask him?
> 
> Debbie



That guy in the corner must be DAN. He like it there


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Tom you had to let the cat out of the bag. For a minute there I thought they were going to tag team me. I guess no disguises in the future for me. They really did look hot!


----------



## closetwine

LOL! AT least that mystery is solved. If someone seen my tramp stamp they reallywere drunk....Mine are on my shoulder blade and ankle! And if we're wearing stillettoes again yall better line up to give us foot massages!

FYI 2-person cpr- there is no mouth to mouth....


----------



## rob

Closetwine, we are so proud of you for showing up in the chatroom the other night, its about time we found a women to come in thats not afraid of us boys, we need more like ya


----------



## docanddeb

Hey, Hey, Hey.....

Remember ME???


----------



## Runningwolf

How could anyone forget after ...never mind.


----------



## closetwine

HAHAHA... You get enoughlike me and Deb that aren't afraid of you boys, and we might just take over!!!


----------



## rob

Deb, the bartender told me that you never have been in the chat room


----------



## docanddeb

That's what tips are for.... keeps their mouth shut!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Hummm I gave you a tip and kept my mouth shut.


----------



## docanddeb

And I haven't said a word... have I???

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey Ladies. There are plenty of flowers in the chat room for anyone who wants them. Lilacs, tulips etc. Free for the taking in honor of mothers day. 

Better hurry though, Buford's been checking them out today.


----------



## docanddeb

I think it's too late!! Darn goat!!

The smell of lilacs was in the air... but none to be found!

Nice of you to think of us, though!

Debbie


----------



## rob

I was afraid this might happen, Buford peed all over the floor and Candy walked out on us.....soooo if anyone is interested in her postion please contact Steve for a interview... hours are flexable and the pay is excelent, you will be required to work Thursday nights, but you can have the weekends off....we all decided Buford is here to stay so keep that in mind....


----------



## Runningwolf

Candy did teach Buford some cool moves before she left though. I took this picture last week.


----------



## rob

I was wondering why the place was never clean.......also explains why Buford has been moping around all day!


----------



## closetwine

Don't even try to wrangle me into that job! Ain't happening...BTW will someone feed Beuford... I think he's tired of peanuts and pretzels. And I'm tring to potty-break him, but that's not easy to do when he's drunk......

Bartender, cut him off!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

I vote we hire a young stud to replace Candy... all in favor...

AYE!!!!!!


Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Works for me. By the way whoever left the small bag of bungs on the counter you probably don't want them now. Buford ate then and we didn't realize that until he went outside to go potty and Rob and I heard this strange whistling sound. Must have been coming thru the hole in the bung. Anyway they are outside in a nice pile but no ones interested in them now. 

Kinda sounded like Buford was whistling Dixie.


----------



## docanddeb

Thanks for the play by play... I got a visual that might stay a while!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I vote we hire a young stud to replace Candy... all in favor...
> 
> AYE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> By the way whoever left the small bag of bungs on the counter you probably don't want them now. Buford ate then and we didn't realize that until he went outside to go potty and Rob and I heard this strange whistling sound. Must have been coming thru the hole in the bung. Kinda sounded like Buford was whistling Dixie.





docanddeb said:


> Thanks for the play by play... I got a visual that might stay a while!
> 
> Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

AYE AYE AYE!!!!


Debbie


----------



## Arne

Just stopped in this morning. Looks like I missed a wizbang party last nite. Got busy and cleaned it up. Who brought all the skeeter pee? S.P. bottles everywhere. Buford still had a party hat on and ribbons in his horns. By the way, be careful and watch where Buford is when you go tto pick something off the floor. He can ram you tail over teakettle. We gotta get him something more to eat. He was working on the curtains this morning. Put a couple of shots of corn oil in his oatmeal this morning. Hopefully it will lub the bungs so he will quit whistling. Course the whistle is what saved me from a bad tumble when I was cleaning up the spilled Welches grape wine. Gonna bring a collar and a cable and tie him up outside. Maybe won't have to mow the grass that way. Place is back to normal, hopefully ready for ladies nite tonite. Arne.


----------



## closetwine

All that SP was rob, supposedly he bottled it last night in there....I'm thinking he just grabbed a bendy straw... As for the Welches, that was probably me... I was cleaning out some 1/2 full old bottles and carboys. We can't just leave him tyied up out there... Sopmething might happen to him.... Place is back to normal? Come on it's ladies night.... Least yall couldda done is pick some flowers to sdtuff in some of the empty bottles piling up behind the bar... Oh, wonder if rob will stop by here today, I wanna know if I got that job.... LOL! See yall tonight!


----------



## rob

well right, last night closewine and I were hanging out with Buford and we realized he has some....well lets just say we were noticing that he might have a few issues. Closetwine started working with him and I noticed an immediate change in his behavor, I asked Closet if she was some sort of psychologist that she never told us about....well, never did get a clear answer but got me thinking we all...well most of us could probably use some sort of help. Sooo, I went out today and bought a couch and Closet agreed to do sessions on a trail basis, not sure what she will be charging but if you think you might have some behavor issues or just lacking some brain cells she can talk you thru it.....heck after talking with her last night I got up this morning and feel like I am the smartest one on the furum now, with the exception of Wade of course, and maybe Steve, Dan and Tom, but hey it worked for me. Thanks Closet, I am even smarter than my wife now!!! only problem is I fell like I want to head but everything, Closet is that just temporary???


----------



## docanddeb

So, now we're gonna need a sign for the door....

THERAPY IN SESSION

So you don't get interrupted in the middle of a breakthrough!! I haven't noticed anyone here that couldn't use a little "therapy".... if ya know what I mean.

Buford was blatting up a storm when I drove by today. He'd eaten all the grass in the area where he was tied, so I moved him closer to the woods... hope there aren't any mountain lions in the area! I've been reading a lot about them on the forums lately!

I have to watch IDOL tonight, so I'll be stopping by later on. No need to hold back... I'll catch up when I get here!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Deb I'll take the couch with you tonite and watch. So who's getting voted off. I think it's Lauren


----------



## docanddeb

I think Haley...

It doesn't matter so much this season... they will all have contracts. Did you hear that when Pia was voted out, Jimmy signed her on immmediately? They are rushing a single to make the most of her exposure on Idol. I had pegged her and James for the final!!

I'll bring some nibbles and you bring the pee... errrrr... skeeter pee. Better clarify THAT!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

I'm not keeping up with Idol... They ticked me off when Bo Bice got voted off. So I'll hang out in the chat and keep an eye on my baby wines.... 

Ladies night girls! Which means the guys better behave....


----------



## Runningwolf

closetwine said:


> So I'll hang out in the chat and keep an eye on my baby wines....
> Ladies night girls! Which means the guys better behave....



Well Debbie and I will have the door closed and we're not taking any calls for two hours. The sign will be up and I would expect you respect our down time if anyone asks for us.

Debbie I have a meat and cheese tray with some crackers and olives. I promise not to bite your fingers.


----------



## docanddeb

Idol is on for 1 hr....

OOOhhhhh.... yep... 2 hrs it is!!


Debbie


----------



## closetwine

Runningwolf said:


> Well Debbie and I will have the door closed and we're not taking any calls for two hours. The sign will be up and I would expect you respect our down time if anyone asks for us.
> 
> Debbie I have a meat and cheese tray with some crackers and olives. I promise not to bite your fingers.



If I bring a plate will you at least pass me some on commercial?  I'll leave a bottle of Pineapple behind!


----------



## Runningwolf

You'll didn't even have to ask me. Yes you'll be well taken care of.

I didn't want to let this out but do you like bar-B-cue shrimp?


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Idol is on for 1 hr....
> 
> OOOhhhhh.... yep... 2 hrs it is!!
> 
> 
> Debbie



DUHHHHH....shhhhh


----------



## closetwine

MMM.... shrimp.... I like any kind of shrimp....

You may need to lock that door, but hand me a key first!


----------



## docanddeb

I love any kind of shrimp... I do lick my fingers, though... will that break your concentration??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Nope just keep feeding them to me also. Like I said I would bite you're fingers.


----------



## docanddeb

I thought you said you WOULDN'T bite my fingers?

As long as you are gentle, it's ok. I need these fingers to type a load of stuff at work tomorrow!

I'll whip up some pillows to go with the couch.... nice fluffy ones... in case we decide to sit on the floor a while.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

sorry that was a typo but you got the picture. I'll be there by 7:45 pm


----------



## docanddeb

OK....

GaGa is going to perform tonight I think...

Should be fun!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Ya she's a sweetheart. She had a tough up bringing as GaGa was the only word her mother could ever say. Her mom had a body of a 30 year old but the Brain of a two year old. All seven of her kids were named GaGa. I stopped by their house a month ago when they had a family reunion and I asked her mom who each of their dad's were. She pointed to a different guy for each daughter and she called each of them GaGa. That was kinda sad, but at least they all showed up.


----------



## docanddeb

Time to pull this party together... gonna be hot here tonight. Humidity came in yesterday. Bad storms around the area... hope we don't lose power and end up sitting in the dark.
I'll have to "feel" my way out if that happens... or get night goggles.

It'll be good to get out of the house for a bit.

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

The other guys must be wooing GaGa.... haven't seen them around!

Ladies night doesn't have a lot of ladies....

I guess I'll make the most of it!

Free drinks... that will always get me.

Idol is gearing up... the lights are going down... sign on the door... food in place.... time for some R&R....

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

me thinks yer rite! It's tootalooo Haley.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey Buford and I just got back from the dentist. Thought I'd do something nice for him so I pitched in and got Buford a new grill.







Now the ladies really like him.


----------



## Runningwolf

:):


----------



## docanddeb

But did you take care of the Halitosis??

Geez....

And the loser WAS.... JAMES!!! Shocker!! He'll be on the fast track anyway....

Listen.... the sign says THERAPY IN SESSION....

QUIT KNOCKING ON THE DOOR!!

I'm not done yet! Are YOU done Dan??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

HUH? I thought that was your heart beating, was that the door? That sucks about James as I think he was better than both of the girls.


----------



## docanddeb

My heart was beating faster than that knock on the door... you were dozing during Idol.... that's why you didn't hear them knocking.

Too much Pee for you!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Closetwine, just a follow up to what Wade said in your newest intro thread. I didn't want to post this over there....


----------



## grapeman

Nice tail!


----------



## closetwine

LOL! Thanks Dan. I had to jump over there and read that! I think I wanna age something for 5+ years and put that pic on the label!!!


----------



## Flem

Here kitty, kitty, kitty!!!


----------



## closetwine

Flem said:


> Here kitty, kitty, kitty!!!



Meow????


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang you Flem, did you let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## Arne

Must of been pretty dull in there last nite. STopped in this morning and the room was all cleaned up and sparkling. Only thing is Who Stole Buford. He is no where to be found. Actually I could use him at my house, the grass is getting out of hand. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Arne, I took Buford to the Vets to make sure he had all of his shots. The guy from Animal Control stopped by and since we have Buford and am treating him like a pet we needed to get him a license.

I had the little chip inserted in his neck so no matter whose roof he climbs up on we can find him. After he got all of his shots I had him bathed and his hoofs filed down a bit. He was starting to skuff up the floor in the room.

So now Buford is officially ours and is in excellent health. I was trying to see if I could get him to talk but all he would say was Rrrrrrroooooooobbbbbbbbb. Rrrrrrrrooooooooobbbbbbb. That seems pequilar.

Hope everyone stops in tonight to checkout buford now that his sweet smellin'.

Sorry Arne I didn't leave a note.


----------



## Arne

No problem. Should borrow him for a day or two. He could really help on the grass problem in my yard. That's gonna be a switch. A sweet smellin goat. First goat I ever did hear speakin english. RRRRRooooooobbbb come hhhheeeeerrrrrreeeee.


----------



## docanddeb

I thought it smelled funny... well, we're just not used to "lack of stink" I guess.

I hate to bring this up... but are we gonna neuter him?? Probably should think about that. Maybe he wouldn't jump all over us ladies as much. At least the hooves are trimmed... I get a lot of questions about the bruises and odd areas they are in.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I hate to bring this up... but are we gonna neuter him?? Probably should think about that. Maybe he wouldn't jump all over us ladies as much. At least the hooves are trimmed... I get a lot of questions about the bruises and odd areas they are in.
> 
> Debbie



I would prefer not to get him neutered or have his behavior changed. I like the idea of having a "scape goat" to place the blame on! Think about it. Make sense?


----------



## docanddeb

Hmmm I guess you could be right.

I just realized those bruises were from last Thursday night... NOW I see how the "scape goat" comes in handy!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah damn goat. Couldn't of been me I was sleeping after American Idol, remember?


----------



## grapeman

You could always retain his "natural" look by having him neutered and having neuticles implanted. He would be mighty proud if you bought him a nice set of bull sized ones! We are talking about Buford and not Dan aren't we? That might change things a bit!


----------



## docanddeb

Eyes closed and sleeping... not the same!! Must have been a good dream, you were smiling too!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> You could always retain his "natural" look by having him neutered and having neuticles implanted. He would be mighty proud if you bought him a nice set of bull sized ones! We are talking about Buford and not Dan aren't we? That might change things a bit!






docanddeb said:


> Eyes closed and sleeping... not the same!! Must have been a good dream, you were smiling too!
> 
> Debbie



Of course I was smiling! Eyes were only closed!


----------



## rob

not sure why he always says my name, Closetwine is the one that is giving him all that mind talk.....CLOSET, what have you told him?????


----------



## closetwine

rob said:


> not sure why he always says my name, Closetwine is the one that is giving him all that mind talk.....CLOSET, what have you told him?????



LOL! My couch is confidential... And it's not where you pass out drunk ppl! If someone pukes  on my Italian leather again, there will be hell to pay....


----------



## docanddeb

Buford is in trouble now......

Someone gave him cabbage and broccoli to eat.... better keep him away from the couch....

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

docanddeb said:


> Buford is in trouble now......
> 
> Someone gave him cabbage and broccoli to eat.... better keep him away from the couch....
> 
> Debbie



Who's gonna floss his new "grill" now? 1,2,3, Not ME!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Give us a freaking break, he'll be whistling out the back end all night again. I guess if you gave him some Beno first.


----------



## Mikael

instead of us posting constantly in the chat room thread..lets go ..IN the chat room itself!!!! = D


----------



## docanddeb

When I got here, he was just licking up the last of it. Tom better have greased him good.... that whistling will drive me nuts!!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

WHo was I greassing?? hic hic


----------



## Runningwolf

That would be Buford and I suggest standing off to the side instead of directly behind him.


----------



## Tom

not Buford the goat...


----------



## djrockinsteve

and that ain't dixie


----------



## Arne

Best keep an eye on him. He gets his head down and toots, you are about to be a victim of the Buford express.


----------



## docanddeb

I stopped by the chat room on my way home... the usual crowd. How about if we get a popcorn machine for the place? Some nice theater style popcorn would be nice with a cold glass of pee on my way home!! Popcorn and pee... it's a classic!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I'll check with Arnie. I think he's handling the checking account this quarter. If there's money in the budget maybe we could run over to Sam's club and get one.


----------



## Runningwolf

Debbie, Arne saw this post and sent me this video of Steve, taken with the new security camera. You'll see why we no longer have a popcorn machine. Steve thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## docanddeb

I'd be willing to buy some popcorn and oil... love that stuff!!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Well, I'm not buying THAT brand, for sure!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

well its easy to see your not much of a risk taker


----------



## docanddeb

Same reason I don't enjoy gambling, I suppose!

I don't have a Sam's Club card... so can someone swing by and pick up a nice table top popcorn machine?

I'm in the mood for some....

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I'm in the mood for some....
> 
> Debbie



Me too. You reserved the room for Idol tonight, right?


----------



## docanddeb

Yep... had the couch cleaned too... I think Buford must have been in there again!!

2 hr IDOL tonight. You gonna stay awake this time?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh yeah. Mixing my Mt Dew and vodka right now.


----------



## Arne

Ladies nite tonite. You folks take care of the room for the next couple of days. We are heading for the lake tonite if the weather cooperates. If not will go tomorrow. Been gettin a bunch of T'storms rolling thru. Sounds like the weekend is supposed to clear off tho. The annual opening nite is Sat. nite. Will make the chatroom look tame. Good food, lottsa drinks and B.S. clear up to your ears. Take care all, Arne.


----------



## closetwine

I should be ther for a little but tonight, but I'll be MIA this weekend... I gotta jump on the first flight out tomorrow for Virginia... Busy weekend ahead! A wedding and a Christening...


----------



## docanddeb

Well, had some friends stop by and missed the first 1/2 hr of Idol. Darn it!!
Tonight we'll see who's still standing.
I don't see a clear winner at this point... all is pretty even.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I am thinking Haley goes tonight. What a shocker if it was Scotty!


----------



## jtstar

Where is everyone at I came in and Buford was laying on the couch watching American Idol I didn't know he knew how to run the VCR let alone the remote


----------



## docanddeb

WOW... we taped that for those that couldn't make it... who knew Buford was an IDOL fan!!

He didn't make a mess on it again, did he? I had to clean that up before Dan and I could watch TV last week!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

SPECIAL BULLETIN TO SIRS: I am currantly in recruiting efforts for help in the chat room. Please tell us about Candy Dandy on FB.


----------



## docanddeb

Candy Dandy? What do you guys know that I don't??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

We don't know what we don't know. That's why I went to "the man" to ask.


----------



## djrockinsteve

It was I that put the tv on. Buford loves watching Green Acres. Apparently he likes Arnold Ziffel the pig. I had no idea he could work the VCR! How cool is that?

He also likes reruns of Gilligans Island. He gets "real excited" when he sees Mary Ann. I had put on the Incredible Mr. Ed but he butted the tv. Must be some farm tension there. 

As far as the couch I didn't realize he was getting up on it. Guess we should put a blanket on it to reduce the hair build up. 

P.S. Let's hope Buford doesn't start ordering Pay Per View. That could get costly.


----------



## docanddeb

Then there's the problem if he orders the "wrong" movies... I know some of you guys have mandates from your Parole Officers and all..... you could be blamed for Buford's indescretions.

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Since IDOL is on tomorrow night instead of Wed, as usual... I reserved the chat room.

Dan,

Please don't wear those polka dot bikini underwear like you did last week. When you've had too much pee and the clothes start to come off...it's really not workin' for me. The muscle tee was ok though.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry about that. I was just checking out if you were coherent or not and paying attention. Things will be different tomorrow nite. Oh by the way I saw how you marked the cards last week. No wonder you kept winning. Tomorrow I will be bringing a new deck. Oh, it's going to be warm so no need to wear those extra scarves unless you have something in mind.


----------



## docanddeb

I'm not a good poker player... the extra scarves were just "insurance". Winner take all??

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Remember, IDOL is on in 20 min!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Mystery solved. Debbie and I noticed a hole in the wall of the tv room we were using last week to watch Idol. Well check out this post from 2Pups on the thread Black Hawk Down:

A 1 inch hole in fence would be cheaper than buying the heli and cam , not that I would know about peepn through a hole in the fence .

We'll be doing some DNA testing later this week on the evidence we found. Luckily we had the Digital Camera Blockers hooked up. Steve thanks for your assistance on that.


----------



## docanddeb

What some people won't do!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah but I'm afraid he did


----------



## Arne

Anybody seen Buford around today. I was in the chatroom last nite, didn't see him and nobody had a clue. Lookin out the window this evening and was wishin I was the one took him home. Grass is gettin taller and rain keeps comin down. Bet Dan has him. Buford trims the lawn and Dan has more time for fermentin the wine. Few bites of grass and a little wine and Buford is in hog oops, goat heaven. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I think Buford found Dan's glory, I mean peep hole.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well after tonights performance it looks like Scotty might be in trouble on Idol.


----------



## docanddeb

His song wasn't as strong a message/story as Lauren's. I think that did it for her!! I'm fine with either one, though.

Do you vote??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Nope but I agree with everything you said. He did not do any of his deep voice stuff but still was excellent in showing what he can do. It was the bit Lauren did with her mom that will get a lot of women changing their vote from him to her. It was pretty intense. They are both great but I think Scotty is more professional, works the audience better and is most comfortable on stage. I'm ok with either winning


----------



## Runningwolf

Five hundred posts and 50 pages on this thread. Thats amazing!


----------



## docanddeb

I'll take a bow for helping with that tonight!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

We hit a new record tonight. 2 females at the same time. Wait, I think 2 females as this is the internet.

Men are men, women are men and the children are in danger.


----------



## closetwine

djrockinsteve said:


> We hit a new record tonight. 2 females at the same time. Wait, I think 2 females as this is the internet.
> 
> Men are men, women are men and the children are in danger.



LOL! You know I ain't no man. I'm too opinionated!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Not pointing fingers here but please clean up after yourselves. If not for me then do it for Buford. I startled him today and caught him smoking. Someone left a cigarette in the ash tray last night and I guess Buford has picked up a bad habit.


----------



## Runningwolf

Again not pointing fingers at anyone by Nikki admitted to lurking around when no one was around.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Again not pointing fingers at anyone by Nikki admitted to lurking around when no one was around.



Dan, check her out good, it was a menthol cigarette. I got Buford on the patch now. I just hate to think about what he was doing that he felt he had to light up.


----------



## docanddeb

It certainly wasn't what he SAW in the chat room that made him crave that smoke, right Dan? RIGHT DAN??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

You know the line Debbie. What happens in the chat room, stays in the chat room. I will tell you it was quiet a grand finally after the show. Even Lauren was smiling.


----------



## docanddeb

It was a great show... lots of big names and theatrics!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> It was a great show... lots of *big names *and theatrics!!
> 
> Debbie



...and there are those who didn't but do now! _debbie _


----------



## rob

chat room is open


----------



## docanddeb

Did you notice all those patriotic decorations I put up earlier?
I thought it would be a nice touch for the holiday weekend. I just hope Buford doesn't rip it down! He will eat darned near anything!

That popcorn machine isn't working quite right... can someone take a look at it? I've got a craving for some nice buttery popcorn.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

We're in there looking right now


----------



## djrockinsteve

docanddeb said:


> That popcorn machine isn't working quite right... can someone take a look at it? I've got a craving for some nice buttery popcorn.
> 
> Debbie



This would be due to the wad of hair in the tray. Goat hair. Apparently Buford licked up all the butter but didn't touch the kernels.

I cleaned and sanitized it all out and put a clasp on the door so Buford doesn't get in there again. I put him outside for the night because I gotta feeling that all that butter and goat food is gonna be a slippery thing at some point.

This goat is getting spoined but he is soooo cute.

Happy Memorial Day everyone. Thanks to all the Veterans


----------



## docanddeb

Thanks for looking at that machine for me. Now I can put on a good movie and have some popcorn to go with it. I'm going to crack open a bottle of black pee to go with it...(black currant).

Storms missed us again today... thankfully. Oldest Daughter is on her way back from fishing with her Dad's family... she has to go to work tomorrow... newspaper editors don't get long weekends when the weekly paper comes out on Tues! The youngest will be home tomorrow night. Now that she's 21, I expect she will party with her friends instead of hanging around here when she's home to visit. She goes back to work on Wed, so it will get quiet again!

Debbie


----------



## Arne

The patch isn't working for Buford, Steve. He was checking everybody out last nite lookin for another smoke. He found a pack and practically attacked Mik trying to get at them. Gotta find another way to try and get him to stop. Arne.


----------



## jtstar

does anyone have one of those electronic cigarettes that when you puff on it you get the smoke but not the nicotine that we can give Buford to try and get him to quite smoking I don't think we will ever be able to get to quite drinking


----------



## closetwine

jtstar said:


> does anyone have one of those electronic cigarettes that when you puff on it you get the smoke but not the nicotine that we can give Buford to try and get him to quite smoking I don't think we will ever be able to get to quite drinking



I have 1 but it's still got nicotine in it! LOL!


----------



## docanddeb

At least with the electronic one... he won't burn the place down!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

maybe he needs a pipe or neutered


----------



## closetwine

LOL! I hope yall got a good laugh....
BTW pineapple is still good....
1/2 bottle left....

Seriously, no seriously.... getting off the forum before I make a complete fool of myself.


----------



## Runningwolf

Did I miss something here?


----------



## Sirs

looks like you might be missing a top or front half of possibly a cat??


----------



## ibglowin

Your in trouble now! 



Runningwolf said:


> Did I miss something here?


----------



## Runningwolf

That is how I found the refrigerator this morning in the chat room. I'd sure like to know what was going on in there until the wee hours of the morning! Come on CL fess up. I stopped at the Chinese restaurant down the road after cleaning up.


----------



## docanddeb

I did see her car in the neighborhood... maybe she just doesn't remember. Skeeter Pee can have that effect and probably a lot of other wines too.

Say, that haircut looks good on Buford. Who decided on the mohawk? Probably should have spent the money on neutering, though. He's been acting kinda "hinky" when the ladies walk in. He might be scaring folks off!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Wow! Tonight was just kicking here. What a great time.

We were jammin and chatting about wine and stuff then Rob found out back what he thought was that funky green plant. I thought it was poison ivy. He said no it wasn't ivy.

He recommended we wack it down before the cops show up. Well after cutting it down we burned it and thats when things got crazy.

The cops showed up and surrounded the bldg. I sent everyone down the trap door and I found a chicken in the crawl space. I yelled chicken, rob yelled duck. I said no chicken then Sirs cracked his head on the beam. Guess he should have ducked.

SarahRides decided to take one for the team and went out with her hands up and showed the sheriff some leg. That only landed her in ankle cuffs as the sheriff was also a woman and she don't play that.

So we needed bail for sarah and when I looked in the kitty it was empty. I don't understand. We only used a few bucks for the t shirts. Have no idea where al the cash went.

Oh by the way closetwine just got a new refrigerator and.......wait..........uuummmmm. Nevermind.

No animals were injured in the events of this evening.

P.S. Visiting hours are 10-11 and 3-4


----------



## closetwine

LOL! Fridge is in transit.... Meaning I won't get it til probably Tuesday.

Glad I ducked out early tonite! Sorry Sarah... I went back and the place was empty.
Cops left, but confiscated all the Skeeter Pee.... Saw them at a road block 1/2 mile back trying to get Buford from eating the leather seats in the back... They we stumbling pretty bad, Now I know why....


----------



## SarahRides

We were wondering what happened to Buford.........lost him in the chaos!


----------



## Arne

Can't believe I missed all the fun. Will have to stop by tonite and see how everybody made out. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

I stopped to see Buford down at the lock-up. LOL he is really getting his fill. I think he'll be a lot calmer when we get him back. 

Oh yeah, I don't think he'll be bending over to smell the flowers anymore for a long time.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Yea Sarahs out. Released over lack of evidance. Apparently the cops were sampling the skeeter pee in an attempt to figure out what it is and boom it was gone. That Sarah is so smart. 
Buford is wearing a electronic ankle bracelet. I heard he butted the judge then ate the gable. He just has no respect for authority.


----------



## Runningwolf

You're right about that Steve, but I wouldn't mess with him. I heard the entire cell block is backing him.


----------



## jtstar

SarahRides said:


> We were wondering what happened to Buford.........lost him in the chaos!



Last time I saw Buford he was out riding your motorcycle


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> You're right about that Steve, but I wouldn't mess with him. I heard the entire cell block is backing him.



I just hope he doesn't start getting those prison tatoos, they can be hard on his fur.

Oh and by the way someone took Buford out and got his ear pierced. At least is was the correct side, the left. He wouldn't appreciate being misunderstood if it was on his right ear.

We think it was Mik that took him, although roblloyd has beed hiding recently, sneaker lil wine maker. It could even be him.


----------



## rhythmsteve

what's up with this chat room, is there a chat room here somewhere that I have ailed to notice?


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes the chat room is on the second floor where the pole starts. Bar is downstairs. There are no membership dues after you application has been approved by the board. We just ask that you help clean up.


----------



## rhythmsteve

I must be completely out of it. I have no idea what that means, is there a chat room on this website or are you talking about a person's house


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL we do have a chat room. This is the link; http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

There is usually a few people in there after 8pm. Because it was hardly used, we pretty much have created make believe stories about it on this thread all in fun and entertainment.

Usually when you do find folks on the link there is some pretty good conversations unless if they are just bored and don't have anything to say. Do check it out. The link will ask for a user name that you wish to use and then just hit the login tab.


----------



## ffemt128

rhythmsteve said:


> I must be completely out of it. I have no idea what that means, is there a chat room on this website or are you talking about a person's house




Just watch out for Buford the goat. Don't bend over, or you may be sorry.

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## ibglowin

Have a zeat on the couch and tell me about ziss chatroom you zeem to believe exzist......


----------



## rob

Just stopped by and they have yellow tape around the whole chat room, I just kept going like I never knew the place, is Mik still in there???


----------



## Runningwolf

OHHH but Mike, we will not tell any more than the little bit that is posted here. With 55 pages and almost 550 posts to this thread it is far more exciting then the room itself (if you want to stay out of trouble). Ladies night (Thursday) is getting a little bit more exciting. We've had one maid quit but are always interviewing for more. 

This is Regina trying to explain to Buford pole dancing is not for goats and he needs to respect the girls.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry rhythmsteve, but you asked and now you got us going again. The girls will be happy to see a new face in here.


----------



## djrockinsteve

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506

There is the link and yes some of us are on here evenings, now usually around 10 some of us start dropping in. You kinda have to stop in from time to time and either wait or stop back to catch folks.

Discussion is up to anything tho we usually conversate about current projects, wines, beers, skeeter pees etc. It's cool to quick chat with folks all over the states and globe sometimes.

After a few rounds of skeeter pee conversations can go sideways but it is a lot of fun. Everyone is welcome.

Ladies night tonight. We got the pole shined up, staircase is dusted, no stink bugs and Buford our pet goat can show you his new ankle bracelet thanks to the local judge.

I still say the devil made him do it.

I'll be late but leave the lights on for me.


----------



## Sirs

why it's being ladies night it's more fun to feel your way around the place well unless you find one of the guys


----------



## Deezil

All wild renovations aside, im chattin this AM


----------



## djrockinsteve

C'Mon Mike you can stop in too. Mexico isn't that far off of our time zone. Deezil gets on and he's out there. Seriously out there

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sirs said:


> why it's being ladies night it's more fun to feel your way around the place well unless you find one of the guys



Crocodile Dundee check if you have to.


----------



## Runningwolf

Deezil said:


> All wild renovations aside, im chattin this AM



Dude we're eating lunch and you just rolled out of bed! LOL


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> Dude we're eating lunch and you just rolled out of bed! LOL



I actually woke up at 6:30am this morning, for no apparent reason. It's gonna be a loooooong day 

But most days, you're right..


----------



## rob

Steve says 10:00 pm but it is 9:00 central and 10:00 eastern or there abouts
and yes, Thursday is ladies night, the women drink free all night and Steve does a stand up comic show for us. Who is tending bar tonight???


----------



## rob

also we bought Closetwine a couch if you need to lay down and talk about your troubles!!! only problem is Buford has chewed most of the arms off


----------



## Runningwolf

Deezil said:


> I actually woke up at 6:30am this morning, for no apparent reason. It's gonna be a loooooong day
> 
> But most days, you're right..



What I meant is aren't you 4 hours behind us?


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> What I meant is aren't you 4 hours behind us?



Lol, something like that.. It's 11am here still


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok I stand corrected..3 hours


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped by the chat room, no one was home and Buford was in the neighbor's yard. I put him back in the fenced in area in the back yard. Hopefully he doesn't get out again. I thought I saw a spit being set up over a fire in their yard while the were mumbling about dinner getting away.


----------



## ibglowin

Mexico is another effing country! 





djrockinsteve said:


> C'Mon Mike you can stop in too. Mexico isn't that far off of our time zone. Deezil gets on and he's out there. Seriously out there
> 
> http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## SarahRides

In the chat room early tonight........cleaning up from last night! Why is there goat fur in my primary?


----------



## closetwine

I'm supervising Sarah.... Goat hair wine is bubbling nicely! lol


----------



## Runningwolf

closetwine said:


> I'm supervising Sarah.... Goat hair wine is bubbling nicely! lol



I like a close shave myself. Hey CL I wonder if you couldn't make some kind of filter out of that hair?


----------



## djrockinsteve

closetwine said:


> I'm supervising Sarah.... Goat hair wine is bubbling nicely! lol



Is goat hair wine high in acid?


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Is goat hair wine high in acid?



Did you try and do a search?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey everyone this week we are having gladiator tournaments this week in the chat room. I had one of these brought in for us to use. So much fun especially after you have had a few skeeter pee's put away.

Even Buford loves it!


----------



## ibglowin

I need one of those by mid week! ::


----------



## djrockinsteve

It was sooooooo cool to watch kids play on it. Those 4 stand posts wobble big time.


----------



## Arne

Come one come all, Bufords Birthday Bash. Fri nite on the chatroom. He likes skeeter pee, so will make him a nice present. No smokes, tho. We have him on the patch, but cw sneaks him one once in a while. Arne.


----------



## SarahRides

Bernadette showed up late last night to my house, something about cheaper airfare rates. I told her she could stay with me until Friday. She doesn't look too bad for a five year old goat, doesn't look a day over 4 1/2! I think Buford would approve.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sarah that's perfect. Give her a bath and get her all spiffy for Buford.

Folks Sarah asked last night what we should get for a 3 year old goat for a birthday gift. I said a 5 year old female goat otta work. So yes Bernadette the little cougar that she is should raise Bufords spirits on his birthday.

We are having a big hoedown Friday at the chat room to celebrate Bufords B'day. He's finally an adult now. Ready to take on the world in his own lil barnyard.

I picked up some watermellons from Aldi's today and the cake will be ready Fri. morning. Sorry we can't use candles, Buford will eat them. 

Anyway check out these watermellons, arn't they the coolest thing?









Please bring a gift for Buford if you can. Rob ordered a set of doggles so he can ride in the sidecar now. Sarah and CW are picking up the tab for Bernadette. I got most of the food. We do need more napkins and plates, utensils etc.

Candy (Rob's favorite cleaner) will even be stopping in and spritzing up the place a bit for us.

The party starts about 9PM eastern but come sooner if you like. Some folks will be decorating. Please no cigarettes. It's not funny. Buford was hacking up a lung this morning when he went out back. I found 2 empty packs of camels under his bed and an issue of Playgoat and I don't think it was for the articles.

Arne was commenting on how short Buford is. It's probably because smoking stunted his growth. I don't think Bernadette likes smokers and I wouldn't want Buford to be disappointed Friday.

So if you can stop in for a great time and be sure to try out the huge inflatable wrecking ball.

Here's the link again if you need it.

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## rob

Next thing we will have little Doelings and bucklings running around....


----------



## SarahRides

I'll do my best to dress her up Steve, but she really doesn't like the dress I picked up for her.........Would anyone mind giving her a ride to the party? I probably won't get there until a little later.


----------



## djrockinsteve

She could be late and make a grand entrance. Buford will love the anticipation. Besides she would like the side car too.


----------



## SarahRides

Bernadette has picked out her outfit.........she's very excited about Friday!
Rob dropped off the doggles, so she decided to help out by trying them on and even wrapped them for us!


----------



## Runningwolf

and Sarah my dear, why did you leave out the fact that Rob also included a thong for Bernadette, or was that to be a surprise _shock_. I won't mention the color or pattern though.


----------



## rob

she is a sweetheart, way to good for Buford


----------



## docanddeb

I have a surprise guest dropping in.....

I'll give you all a hint... he just resigned from the Senate. Seems like he could liven up a party... knows how to pose for the camera... for sure.

Buford will be surprised... don't tell him!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah right Deb, I bet this guy turns out to be a real wiener!


----------



## docanddeb

I did hear he likes to "hot dog" at the gym!!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

All right Dan, 2 things........first of all that is the most disturbing hot dog I have ever seen in my life!

Second of all..........you weren't supposed to tell about the thong! I just won't tell Bernadette that you ruined her surprise.......


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh please do not tell her. She would be so embarrassed being that its her first one. I know I shouldn't even have to ask but I want to make sure everything goes right for the two of them. Someone did take her to the spa for a bikini wax, right?


----------



## SarahRides

We did it Tuesday...............so that you know........let the redness die down for Friday! She even bought some perfume...........Barnyard passion!


----------



## docanddeb

What time are you guys coming?? Kind of empty in the old chat room!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sorry I was late, went out awhile and had to wrap gifts. Here's is the card we sent folks, it wasn't a full house but we did have fun. Hard planning at a moments notice.






and here is the cake we got






Bernadette was absolutely gorgous and smelled sweet. They made such a cute couple especially when they had their first dance to Frank Sinatra's I goat you, udder my skin.






and lastly here was Buford after a few skeeter pee's. He couldn't stand up. I guess the chicken dance was too much for him.

Sorry you folks missed it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thank you for all the effort everyone put into this celebration and to those who shared it with the young couple. It reminded me of my prom night. Buford ended up taking Bernadette to the Goatville Inn last night. I bet they're still sleeping.


----------



## docanddeb

Sleeping??? What Prom did YOU go to??

I just hope they don't decide to elope!! The "kids" grow up so fast these days, don't they?

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Deb, you should have seen these two dance last night. Actually how they can't dance is more like it. 8 left feet, what a howl.

Buford's back and Bernadette went on her way. H's out running and leaping in the field out back. Seems so happy and content.


----------



## docanddeb

Any word on a second date? 

He wasn't smoking, was he?

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

No I don't know but by the look in Bernadette's eyes we may be up for a yearly reunion.

Don't know if it was karma or some divine intervention but as I drove home the song that was playing on my radio was Stevie Ray Vaughn's "If This House Is Rockin".

I know someone else is thinking a Lynyrd Skynyrd song but I choose to let your minds wander.


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Sleeping??? What Prom did YOU go to??
> Debbie


After the prom you get a room and party all night take that virginity and by day light you're ready to sleep! Remember????


----------



## djrockinsteve

If you can remember then you wern't there.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> If you can remember then you wern't there.



LMAO. If I went to a dance now a days the first thing I'd have to ask as we were leaving would be "now where were we going"?


----------



## djrockinsteve

You wouldn't be leaving as they are all lockins now. You gotta be quick to claim dibs on the under the bleachers secret spot.


----------



## Runningwolf

GOOD NEWS! Gloria has decided to take on a temp job helping us clean till schools starts back up in the Fall.


----------



## SarahRides

Wow, someone made a mess out of the chat room last night! Skeeter pee bottles everywhere! Gloria is going to have a rough first day..........


----------



## docanddeb

She can start with that spot she's sitting on!!

Debbie


----------



## Flem

Ewwwww!!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey Buford and Bernadette have joined Farmbook and have become friends after first meeting at his birthday party. Thought it may have been a one night stand but they really hit it off. Maybe Buford can get some more friends this way.


----------



## docanddeb

I sure hope so... he gets bored and starts chewing everything in sight!!

Debbie


----------



## rob

Alright, we decided the chatroom was getting old and boring so we are starting a remodel today. All new paint and floors, going to install a dance floor with strobe lights..all the furniture will need to be replaced because Buford chewed the arms off of them, building a screened in porch out back so we can be more conforable at night, a fire pit with a stone barbecue grill, l I have already started the new barn out back, 2 stalls so when Buford has a friend over... going to bury one of those wires around the back yard so we can put a shock collar on Buford, and please people don't play around with the collar, if any of you have ideas let me know I will be working here all week end...


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'll send you my carpenter ants. They can help.


----------



## docanddeb

I'll make some sandwiches and salad and come help. Anyone else got some spare time? This place is gonna be real nice when this project gets done. It's nice of you to get this new look off the ground.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I'll bring my dip I made today and some crackers or chips.


----------



## docanddeb

what kind of dip did you make?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Hot sausage dip


----------



## rob

could someone pick up the deck lumber at the lumber yard???


----------



## docanddeb

I'll get that on my way over! You just keep pounding away, good man!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

docanddeb said:


> I'll get that on my way over! You just keep pounding away, good man!!
> 
> Debbie



Oh that could be taken so wrong..... at least by a dirty oldman like me


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I thought I'd drop in to see the place since I've been reading a little about it, and thanks to someone that left without straighten the rug at the door, I literally "dropped" in! Thanks for the "trip" and I'll see you guys next "fall".

BTW... I left some Kosher dills and Sharp Cheddar in the cooler.


----------



## jtstar

That was probably Buford he always leaves the club house in a mess when him and his girl friend are there was there hair on the couch again


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Lots more than hair was left on the couch. I sprayed it down with Lysol. Let it air out a little and all should be good to go.


----------



## SarahRides

I think things are getting pretty serious between Buford and Bernadette.........she hasn't been around my house much lately and there is now a second toothbrush in the bathroom!


----------



## docanddeb

Did Steve ever get Buford "fixed"????? Geez, we can't afford to feed any more "kids".

Now Sirs.... where is your mind??

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

They just might be serious. Both were up on the roof the other night watching the sun set and holding hoofs. It was definitely a Hallmark moment.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Okay now whose the einstein and told Buford I'd take him and Bernadette to Bed Barn and Beyond this Saturday. He's got his hopes up and saturdays I'm too busy. Not to mention it's the 4th of July weekend and they are gonna be packed.

I sure hope he doesn't think anyone is gonna take him to buy fireworks, he'll burn the barn down.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Rob and Sirs what a great job you did on the remodeling. Kudos to you both. Buford saw the back room overlooking the barn and fields and he wants to do an early morning broadcast farm report. I know we could get him into the 5 AM slot on local cable. 

He would do the weather for the day, field conditions, any insect problems that you may want to be aware of etc. We could get a few sponsors and maybe we could get Wade to advertise the forum. 

Rob would you be able to do the video, I'll handle the audio and mixing cameras. CW could make the cue cards and Sarah offered to keep him on schedule and handle his make up. Bernadette wants to be the weather bunny but I don't want that becomming a distraction. 

We thought we'd call it GOATV for Great Outdoors Agricultural Television. I think 30 minutes is plenty and only M-F

Let me know if this works. E mail me at [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve your leaving me with images for a future show with their kids "South Barn".


----------



## docanddeb

Maybe summer is a bad time to try and work this in the busy schedule. I hate to see you guys so busy with the daily broadcast that you don't have time to drink skeeter pee!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

This presentation brought to you by Uncle Lon's Original Skeeter Pee. And don't forget the new flavors. . . .Sour Grape, Wild Apple, Pucker Pineapple and the new Cranberry Lime. 

Pick up a case today. Serve well chilled. 

Now back to GOATV with your host Buford.


----------



## docanddeb

You're not a radio DJ in real life, are you? I can almost "hear" you saying that!

Years ago we used to have "Hiney Wine" commercials. Every radio station had their own version. They picked a tiny town and had the best, weird things to say. I wonder if there are any of those funny phrases out there on the WWW???

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

I have the perfect face for radio.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dude your killing me! LMAO Dont they call that a budder face.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Now them there's fightin' words. Don't make me take you out back so you can kick my rear end 'cause I'll do it and you will


----------



## Runningwolf

That might be except for the fact I'm already having respiratory problems thinking about it. Quick get nurse debbie I need some mouth to mouth


----------



## djrockinsteve

That's all we need, 2 old guys outback swinging and missing while gasping for breath. Sounds like a 3 stooges routine.


----------



## Sirs

docanddeb said:


> Did Steve ever get Buford "fixed"????? Geez, we can't afford to feed any more "kids".
> 
> Now Sirs.... where is your mind??
> 
> Debbie



In the gutter where else you got to remember I'm a dirty oldman I can't help it. It just started one evening as I got older


----------



## Sirs

djrockinsteve said:


> That's all we need, 2 old guys outback swinging and missing while gasping for breath. Sounds like a 3 stooges routine.



Oh man a pay-per-view the 2 old coots showdown who will be left standing............


----------



## docanddeb

Well, I have a face guard with me at all times for that "mouth to mouth" stuff!! You never know where that mouth has been!!
Besides, I saw Bernadette givin' you both sloppy kisses.

That mouth to mouth don't come free either!! A girl's gotta pay for her wine supplies somehow!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

docanddeb said:


> Well, I have a face guard with me at all times for that "mouth to mouth" stuff!! You never know where that mouth has been!!
> Besides, I saw Bernadette givin' you both sloppy kisses.
> 
> That mouth to mouth don't come free either!! A girl's gotta pay for her wine supplies somehow!!
> 
> Debbie



I knowwwwwwww ewwwwwwww I don't even like dog kisses more less a goat and we all know where bufords has had his mouth


----------



## Sirs

I think once dan has had lets say to many pees he kinda loses it you know he did try to eat their dog once he even posted pics of it


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes I did!!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

So very sad.....

Where is Closet these days?? I'm leaving early in the morning for SD to visit the grandsons and I need someone to police this joint.

Maybe Sarah will step up to the plate!


Debbie


----------



## jtstar

docanddeb said:


> So very sad.....
> 
> Where is Closet these days?? I'm leaving early in the morning for SD to visit the grandsons and I need someone to police this joint.
> 
> Maybe Sarah will step up to the plate!
> 
> 
> Debbie



Hey Debbie where in SD do your grandsons live when you come up our way you need to go to Yankton SD and see Gavins Point Dam


----------



## docanddeb

Hill City.... 45 min past Rapid City... 20 min from Mt Rushmore... beautiful country! Been past the Yankton exit many times. With a 13 hr drive... we don't have time to stop anywhere unless we plan an extra day to travel!

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

Are you planning on taking Interstate 29


----------



## djrockinsteve

I see there is a large roll of plastic and 100 feet of garden hose on the side of the chatroom. I hope Buford and his barnyard managerie arn't planning a water slide this 4th of July. Rob needs the water for the grapes and running the hose all day can really up. 

CW was last seen with her refrigerator. I hope she didn't put the door on with her inside. I'll stop in early Sunday and check the place out. Everyone have a great and safe celebration.


----------



## docanddeb

We take I 90 or 91... heck I never remember... I put the car on auto pilot at the Minnesota border until we hit Rapid City.

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

docanddeb said:


> Hill City.... 45 min past Rapid City... 20 min from Mt Rushmore... beautiful country! Been past the Yankton exit many times. With a 13 hr drive... we don't have time to stop anywhere unless we plan an extra day to travel!
> 
> Debbie



I live about 45 miles southeast of Yankton in Nebraska I just thought that your grandkids lived closer to me you could stop in for a glass of wine anyway you have a great time with your grandkids I get to go see my grandkids in Tennessee around the first of August


----------



## docanddeb

I'll remember that! Esp if I have car trouble... wine would ease the pain!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

docanddeb said:


> So very sad.....
> 
> Where is Closet these days?? I'm leaving early in the morning for SD to visit the grandsons and I need someone to police this joint.
> 
> Maybe Sarah will step up to the plate!
> 
> 
> Debbie



I'll do my best to keep everyone in line.


----------



## Sirs

well I know I've been dropping by a number of times here lately and nobody is ever there least not when I am


----------



## djrockinsteve

I may have been taking out the trash. I've been there and Sarah and Rob and I hang there awhile. Summertime is hard as everyone is busy.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve did we get special hats for the kids this weekend. Good chance the media will be filming them at the parade Monday. Doug said something about getting permission for them to ride on the fire trucks.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Steve did we get special hats for the kids this weekend. Good chance the media will be filming them at the parade Monday. Doug said something about getting permission for them to ride on the fire trucks.



Riding in the parade would be awesome. Does Julie have time to teach Bernadette how to wave her hoof to the crowd? I know Sarah and CW are too busy today and tomorrow. Buford will have to get himself a good pair of sunglasses and an american flag to wave.

We should also get them some ear plugs, those fire truck horns are loud. In the past we have always tossed candy to the kids but best not put the bag near Buford as he has a sweet tooth. He really needs to get back to the vet for a dental check up.

Make sure the hats we get are big enough and there is room to cut out for their ears. Can't wait for this parade. This could be their big break. Didn't Arnold from Green Acres get his big break this way?


----------



## rob

Steve, we need to Keep the candy away from Buford. I can't believe you forgot about his braces...


----------



## djrockinsteve

Exactly, that candy will get stuck in his Red White and Blue Braces. He is so patriotic. He's an American Goat as Tom Petty says. 

Same with those sugar sticks. They'll rot his teeth for sure. Just say NO!


----------



## Runningwolf

Goat Candy
Goats investigate their world with their lips. I think that’s why they have the reputation for eating everything, from laundry to tin cans. We’ve learned never to leave an open tool box within reach. They’ll mouth everything in it – but the goats don’t actually eat the screwdrivers – they just toss them about. If a cord dangles from a sweatshirt, they’ll chew on it. Shoelaces are also fair game.

Goats will taste just about anything, but that doesn’t mean that they’ll chew and swallow. Steve heard that goats like peanuts and bought a bag. Buford munched the whole peanut, crunchy shell and all. Bernadette tasted one and said patooie! I’m trying to train the goats, and would like to find a treat that both like that I can use for rewards. They love goat sweet feed, but I dole it out in very small quantities – you have to be careful with Werther's, who are prone to urinary calculi.

One thing I’d like to have the goats do is to walk nicely on leashes. Goats are easily distracted, skittish around new things, and really don’t like to be told which way to go. It’d help if I had a reward that would keep them focused on me.
I’ve found out which food makes their tails wag with excitement. Unfortunately, it’s on the ground. Now I really can’t get them to walk on the leash. I can’t get them past the sprouting acorns. Last fall, they ignored the fallen acorns. But, this spring green shoots have cracked the nuts open. It’s like the difference between a mung bean and a salad sprout. One is hard and bitter, the other sweet and chewy. It’s goat candy.

So if Buford misbehaves you can bet that Bernadette will be throwing his nuts out to the crowd.


----------



## jtstar

I just stopped by the chat room and there is no sign of Buford and Bernadette and the place is a total wreck there is no wine in the cooler the back door was left open


----------



## docanddeb

My cherry tree was missing some cherries too... did those 2 crazy goats get over here too??
Good to be back home!! Those grandsons wear me out!! Not to mention the drive home!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Well I've never in my life see a goat try to hide behind the toilet. The fireworks are going off everywhere, boom boom bang. Buford doesn't know which way to go. Hope they end soon.


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> My cherry tree was missing some cherries too... !
> 
> Debbie



I understand Bernadette is missing hers also after this holiday weekend


----------



## docanddeb

I don't think this was the FIRST weekend it went missing... Buford's smile tells all!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

We will be having a prayer vigil tonight for the raccoon rob caught in his vineyard last night. Rumor has it the raccoon is sleeping with the possums.


----------



## Runningwolf

So are you saying its going in the stew pot? I was going to ask Sarah to rack the wine in the basement but.....ahhhhh....I think I'll do it. Any one see bulford?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

djrockinsteve said:


> I may have been taking out the trash. I've been there and Sarah and Rob and I hang there awhile. Summertime is hard as everyone is busy.



Yes, summertime is hard.... and HOT! Whoever it is that is leaving after turning OFF the A/C, please consider the ones that come by after you. The bills are obviously being paid so the A/C can stay on. 

BTW, I left a bottle of my best (which isn't near as good as the wine most of you guys make, but I'll get better) on the table in the corner for the next person that has to come in to a HOT chat room.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

djrockinsteve said:


> Riding in the parade would be awesome. Does Julie have time to teach Bernadette how to wave her hoof to the crowd? I know Sarah and CW are too busy today and tomorrow. Buford will have to get himself a good pair of sunglasses and an american flag to wave.
> 
> We should also get them some ear plugs, those fire truck horns are loud. In the past we have always tossed candy to the kids but best not put the bag near Buford as he has a sweet tooth. He really needs to get back to the vet for a dental check up.
> 
> Make sure the hats we get are big enough and there is room to cut out for their ears. Can't wait for this parade. This could be their big break. Didn't Arnold from Green Acres get his big break this way?



Did someone say something about riding in a parade? That is the best fun you can have. We do it every year since we bought and built the golf cart.










Then, when the parades are over for the year, I use the entry for yard art in our yard.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW I sure like that cart. Nice job


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Thanks, Dan! It was a good "family" investment. We have a blast with it.


----------



## djrockinsteve

SpoiledRotten said:


> Yes, summertime is hard.... and HOT! Whoever it is that is leaving after turning OFF the A/C, please consider the ones that come by after you.



That was me. I had to turn it off 'cause I had to use the same circuit to operate the pump to fill in the large pond we just built. This thing is bigger than I thought it was going to be. Fortunately with the nearby creek and all the rain it's filling up quick.

Almost done so bare with us. I opened the windows overnight to cool it off.

After the water settles we can get some fish for Wade to try to catch. Sure he would like that after a hard day work.

Whoever dropped off the pink flamingo's (Dan) we are not putting them up, they look so tacky. Maybe we could get a nice statue of Baccus and erect in the center of the pond. We could have water pouring out of a decanteur like wine. That would help keep the algae from growing and we would have less mosquitos.

No worries about that raccoon bothering us as rob nixed him and Buford is afraid of water so we won't be having huge gobs of hair floating around.

Maybe this will help the attendance for ladies night Thursdays. Gonna have to have a big grand opening celebration to comemerate the pond.

Who's Up For A Party?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

djrockinsteve said:


> That was me. I had to turn it off 'cause I had to use the same circuit to operate the pump to fill in the large pond we just built. This thing is bigger than I thought it was going to be. Fortunately with the nearby creek and all the rain it's filling up quick.
> 
> Almost done so bare with us. I opened the windows overnight to cool it off.
> 
> After the water settles we can get some fish for Wade to try to catch. Sure he would like that after a hard day work.
> 
> Whoever dropped off the pink flamingo's (Dan) we are not putting them up, they look so tacky. Maybe we could get a *nice statue of Baccus and erect in the center of the pond. *We could have water pouring out of a decanteur like wine. That would help keep the algae from growing and we would have less mosquitos.
> 
> No worries about that raccoon bothering us as rob nixed him and Buford is afraid of water so we won't be having huge gobs of hair floating around.
> 
> Maybe this will help the attendance for ladies night Thursdays. Gonna have to have a big grand opening celebration to comemerate the pond.
> 
> Who's Up For A Party?



No one wants to see an erection of Baccus in the pond. Sorry, but that would probably give me nightmares and would probably scare off the fish! 


BTW... I'd love to attend the party if invited.


----------



## Runningwolf

SpoiledRotten said:


> No one wants to see an erection of Baccus in the pond. Sorry, but that would probably give me nightmares and would probably scare off the fish!
> 
> 
> BTW... I'd love to attend the party if invited.



So you would rather see an erect Baccus with the water coming out of else where? Or we could put him in the garden and if you pull his left....ahhhh...ear lobe, he would dispense bubbly wine.

Steve, I'll start saving up the spammers and we can use them for bait.


----------



## rob

I thought for ladies night we might smoke the coon I shot....If you never had smoke coon you are missing out!!!

Special treat for all the ladies, we will serve it down by Steves new lagoon


----------



## docanddeb

You mean we can't swim?? If you're stocking it with fish, it will not be nice for swimming! Who is going to "erect" that statue? You'll need a crane to get it over the fence and set in place. 
I'm having such bad days at work... I NEED a party!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Debbie, you need to get out of the corn fields for a while. LOL Women pay big money to go to fish spas. They gently nibble you all over eating dead skin. Women on a budget just dip their feet in a small wading pool with fish. *We are offering this service for free.* Now you know why fish smell the way they do. 

I'll tell you what, if you go in I'll personally join you with a bottle of my wine.


----------



## Tom

Swim suits are definitely required ! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Swim suits are definitely required ! LOL



Tom there are NO definite's in the chat room pool. The only thing consistent is inconsistency in the chat room.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tom there are NO definite's in the chat room pool. The only thing consistent is inconsistency in the chat room.



Well you better watch where the sun dont shine if you dont wear one.


----------



## SarahRides

rob said:


> I thought for ladies night we might smoke the coon I shot....If you never had smoke coon you are missing out!!!
> 
> Special treat for all the ladies, we will serve it down by Steves new lagoon



If ladies night involves smoking coons, I think I'm going to have to bow out!


----------



## rob

oh Sarah, have you ever tried it? I could make an exception and grill yours


----------



## SarahRides

I think I'll just stick with the chicken!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sarah I'm with you, either beef or chicken. Next thing you know they'll be serving two buck chuck stew. Hey Sarah, we're going to be interviewing this weekend for a new housekeeper. The top three candidates will be tested on various tasks including mopping floors. Would you mind monitoring that part?


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah I'm with you, either beef or chicken. Next thing you know they'll be serving two buck chuck stew. Hey Sarah, we're going to be interviewing this weekend for a new housekeeper. The top three candidates will be tested on various tasks including mopping floors. Would you mind monitoring that part?



Ah ha ha ha........wicked funny! I think the floors are clean enough already!

Mine aren't even dry yet!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah I'm with you, either beef or chicken. Next thing you know they'll be serving two buck chuck stew. Hey Sarah, we're going to be interviewing this weekend for a new housekeeper. The top three candidates will be tested on various tasks including mopping floors. Would you mind monitoring that part?



You forget, It's THREE buck in these parts


----------



## rob

Dan, 
Its about time we get a new maid, Candy has been gone for months, I heard she went back and got her degree???? 
Make sure you post a picture of the new hire


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob, can you sit in on interviews with me this weekend. I'd like to have someone taking notes while I ask questions. Then we can partner on a decision. Steve has a few gigs he's doing so he won't be available.


----------



## rob

count on me....I am heading out as I type to buy a new note pad and a fancy pen to make us both look smart


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob, Please don't take offence to this but.....could you please not wear that coon skin hat this weekend also. I promise I'll buy you a tarzan suit next week if you leave the hat home.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Rob, Please don't take offence to this but.....could you please not wear that coon skin hat this weekend also. I promise I'll buy you a tarzan suit next week if you leave the hat home.



Robs cook skin hat still has the face on it. It's like starring you down. Creepy. And just for your info. I don't want anything nibbling on anything of mine.


----------



## SarahRides

Oh darn, I think that Buford and Bernadette raided the freezer and ate all of Rob's hard work! They don't look like they are feeling too good in the corner either!


----------



## docanddeb

There is no mopping required in the chat room. Buford & Bernadette handle all spilled food.
What we need is someone to clean the bathrooms! Candy wasn't too keen on that!
I'll meet you in the fish pond for a bottle. You got any champagne?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

No but I have four different kinds of ice wine and some port if you like desert wine. That is unless you have something else in mind for desert.


----------



## Tom

WINGS !


----------



## docanddeb

Well... wings are an appendage!

Ice wine or port... hmmmm both sound nice!

I'll have to ponder it!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds good. While we're on this page pondering let's go make some waves.


----------



## djrockinsteve

It's Friday Night Comedy Night in the chat room. All kinds of jokes. Don't worry Julie we are keeping them clean.............or so we say


----------



## docanddeb

What happens in the chat room... stays in the chat room!

I'm goin' to bed!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Unless the video is rolling then it's on line forever. Stop in it's joke night. Rob and I, Mik and Deezil will make a guest appearance later tonight.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Well last night in the chat room was alive and kicking. Either it was from the heat or the after effects of that full moon earlier this week. 8 I believe we had and rob got so excited he fell off his stool and spilled wine all over the floor. Darn if Buford helped him clean it up.

The girls were playing name that tune and Arne and I were on the 2nd floor talking air conditioning. I fell asleep before the others and glad I wasn't written on.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve glad to hear the chat room is alive and well. I will be by today to charge the AC as I heard it wasn't up 100% to where it should be.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

What night is Karaoke night? I might drop by and sing some Frank Sinatra for you guys.... or some Elvis.... and then some... Gomer Pyle.


----------



## Tom

ANY night. I'm sure those there would love to hear U sing...


----------



## rob

Steve is right, last night was a blast in the old chatroom, we had 8 of us at one point....the record is 9


----------



## Runningwolf

SpoiledRotten said:


> What night is Karaoke night? I might drop by and sing some Frank Sinatra for you guys.... or some Elvis.... and then some... Gomer Pyle.



SR, Steve is our resident DJ and handles most of the booking. I'll talk to him and see if we can't just book you for an evening.


----------



## Tom

come on!
Let him sing..


----------



## djrockinsteve

Not only were we singing but later on it was "Learn A New Phrase" game for rob. Can't post those quotes but he's a lot more edgu-makated now. 

P. S. The girls were the instructors.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve what night can we have SR in for entertaiment. I can make up a flyer to send out.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'll check with our Events Planner Rob for availability. I know next Friday is some kind of toy party but you won't find any kids toys there. Robs interested in "The Rabbit".

I guess cause he has all that land out there.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> I'll check with our Events Planner Rob for availability. I know next Friday is some kind of toy party but you won't find any kids toys there. Robs interested in "The Rabbit".
> 
> I guess cause he has all that land out there.



Will there be demonstrations? Maybe we should include some evening attire also.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

djrockinsteve said:


> I'll check with our Events Planner Rob for availability. I know next Friday is some kind of toy party but you won't find any kids toys there. Robs interested in "The Rabbit".
> 
> I guess cause he has all that land out there.



Say it isn't so! The Rabbit for rob? Is he..... nevermind.


----------



## Runningwolf

Be kind! He is a very neat person and very anal about everything he does.


----------



## Runningwolf

I think he was headed out to the barn to check on Bernadette


----------



## SpoiledRotten

So, does he like "his rabbit" before or after his concerns with Bernadette?


----------



## Runningwolf

Ahhhh...no idea!


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> Be kind! He is a very neat person and very anal about everything he does.


 that could be taken in so many bad ways lol


----------



## djrockinsteve

I don't think he really knows what the rabbit is. I believe he thinks it will help him catch the racocons. Entice them out of their hiding. You know rob has the "kavorka", the lure of the animal.


----------



## Sirs

your probly right


----------



## Runningwolf

*Ok Folks It's Official
Spoiled Rotten will be entertaining us on
July 29, 2011
get your tickets early
see the attached flyer​*
View attachment Spoiled Rotten Flyer.pdf


----------



## Tom

GEE !

We have to wait that long??


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I was almost afraid to open that PDF file. Too funny, Dan!  Gaaahhhhhleeee!


----------



## Runningwolf

We're expecting a large crowed and looking forward to it.


----------



## rob

I have learned sooo much on this forum......I found out these rabbits use double A batteries, I am thinking about buying one, and let it dangle from my rear view mirror, also thinking they might make great christmas presents for the kids??


----------



## docanddeb

Is the entertainment on the 28th or 29th... you have it listed one way in the flyer and another in your comment. I don't want to miss it.

Apparently I need "edu-makating". I don't know about "the rabbit". We have lots of furry creatures in the yard we call rabbits, but I suspect I have the wrong species here!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

rob said:


> I have learned sooo much on this forum......I found out these rabbits use double A batteries, I am thinking about buying one, and let it dangle from my rear view mirror, also thinking they might make great christmas presents for the kids??



according to how old your kids are and what sex they are guys normally don't care for the little rabbits as gifts girls on the other hand..........


----------



## Sirs

docanddeb said:


> Is the entertainment on the 28th or 29th... you have it listed one way in the flyer and another in your comment. I don't want to miss it.
> 
> Apparently I need "edu-makating". I don't know about "the rabbit". We have lots of furry creatures in the yard we call rabbits, but I suspect I have the wrong species here!
> 
> Debbie



all I can say here is live and learn.... live and learn always


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob those are actually baby rattles with extra stimulation for those kids without any strength in their arms.


----------



## docanddeb

But the bigger question is....

WHO IS THE TEACHER??Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> But the bigger question is....
> 
> WHO IS THE TEACHER??Debbie



My guess is it won't be Rob. There will be audience participation though.


----------



## closetwine

WE had help expanding Rob's vocab... Deezil pitched in to! LOL!

So who's gonna be my date for the concert? Any takers?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Runningwolf said:


> *Ok Folks It's Official
> Spoiled Rotten will be entertaining us on
> July 29, 2011
> get your tickets early
> see the attached flyer​*



Ok, I'm getting my vocal chords warmed up for Friday night, the 29th.. I'm planning on doing one of my Elvis numbers. Be watching!


----------



## SarahRides

SpoiledRotten said:


> Ok, I'm getting my vocal chords warmed up for Friday night, the 29th.. I'm planning on doing one of my Elvis numbers. Be watching!



Got my tickets.........front row seats!


----------



## docanddeb

I asked for the seat next to Sarah... should be fun!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

closetwine said:


> WE had help expanding Rob's vocab... Deezil pitched in to! LOL!
> 
> So who's gonna be my date for the concert? Any takers?



CW I'd be honored to be you date.


----------



## docanddeb

I'm going alone... much more fun that way!! Then I'm not obligated to ONE person... doncha know!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I hope everyone marked their calendar for this special event. Toy party with demonstrations to follow. I understand there will be edibles there and I'm not talking refreshments. Wade will be demonstrating his new 8" pole and package as a side show. 

View attachment Spoiled Rotten Flyer.pdf


----------



## docanddeb

That was an 8' pole... I think you're selling Wade "short".

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Details...details! It's all in how he plays the lure!


----------



## ibglowin

So, so sorry folks. Wade has been trying to learn the Metric system as of late. What he meant to say was 8cm pole. Nothing to see here folks (literally and figuratively) ...... Lets move along.....


----------



## docanddeb

And I was going to ask him to sit with Sarah and I at the big shindig...

Nevermind...

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

docanddeb said:


> I asked for the seat next to Sarah... should be fun!
> 
> Debbie



See, promised you I could get good seats!


----------



## docanddeb

Are Buford and Bernadette gonna be there too? I hope they don't make a scene like the last party... all that blaaaating got a little loud!

No wait... that was Wade....

Nevermind.

Debbie


----------



## grapeman

The chat room really has expanded lately hasn't it! Wade's 8cm pole expanded to an 8 inch one and he is shooting for 8 feet now. I hope they are four women and not 4 men with those feet. Must be nice to be young and go for 8 feet..............

Now the band.. wow. One of the markets I was at the other day featured 9 Inch Nails. I found one laying on the ground after the market. I guess he was board stiff with the day. I pointed him out to a cute vendor and she picked him up and took him home with her. I provided the wine for them. She had pounded him into the ground all day long and after she was done with him, pulled him out, but still took him home with her. He was their anchor guy for the day.


----------



## Tom

Nice funny story.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom you owe Rich an apology. You make it sound like he was telling a Fable or an old farmer's story. I take everything Grapeman says as sound solid advice or up to date news. So grab your nail and stay tuned for the next news brief.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Tom you owe Rich an apology. You make it sound like he was telling a Fable or an old farmer's story. I take everything Grapeman says as sound solid advice or up to date news. So grab your nail and stay tuned for the next news brief.



Not to mention, if you read it on the internet, it has to be true.


----------



## Tom

Sounds like a "modified" Southwest "story"


----------



## SarahRides

Besides, I would believe everything Dan says over Tom.........since he has more posts.


----------



## grapeman

So here is a stock photo of the Nine Inch Nail in question...........


So what did you expect? :: 
You pound them through the popup canopy legs to hold them down in the wind!


----------



## amytmock

Runningwolf said:


> I hope everyone marked their calendar for this special event. Toy party with demonstrations to follow. I understand there will be edibles there and I'm not talking refreshments. Wade will be demonstrating his new 8" pole and package as a side show.



I still would like to know who is demonstrating? And is there a limit on how much we can buy? I'd hate to leave rob without the possibility of taking home one of those rabbits...


----------



## Runningwolf

amytmock said:


> I still would like to know who is demonstrating? And is there a limit on how much we can buy? I'd hate to leave rob without the possibility of taking home one of those rabbits...



We will be excepting visa/mastercard, cash or check. There will be plenty of inventory and special orders will be taken. Rob will get first dibs on a rabbit.


----------



## docanddeb

And please....

take the rabbit home before you test it out!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

SarahRides said:


> Got my tickets.........front row seats!



Sarah, you're my date now! I'm not asking, I'm dragging you... by the hair if need be! lol!


----------



## SarahRides

closetwine said:


> Sarah, you're my date now! I'm not asking, I'm dragging you... by the hair if need be! lol!



LOL, promise?


----------



## docanddeb

All 3 of us in the front row... this is gonna be FUN!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

closetwine said:


> Sarah, you're my date now! I'm not asking, I'm dragging you... by the hair if need be! lol!





SarahRides said:


> LOL, promise?



Folks the price of the tickets just went up...


----------



## docanddeb

Glad I got mine early!


Is there going to be mud wrestling too? Goats?
Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Glad I got mine early!
> 
> 
> Is there going to be mud wrestling too? Goats?
> Debbie



Just bring an extra set of clothes to wear home


----------



## docanddeb

I have a stack of towels in the corner... that will work.

Debbie


----------



## rob

Dan, thanks or letting me get first pick at the bunnies, I will need 3, one for us and I would like to give the kids each one for Christmas.....will they come with the batteries??? my wife is very excited....not sure why??


----------



## SpoiledRotten

OK guys/gals. I hated to make you wait until Friday night because you would have probably gotten upset with me and said, "You mean you made us wait that long for that?" So, here's the entertainment for the wine pros and wine-os. I hope you've all had a good slug of strong home made wine. Sorry about the sound qualitybut I recorded this a number of years ago in a studio where they put it on cassette for me and I just tried to transfer it to digital. 



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnGwVgj1jj4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnGwVgj1jj4[/ame]


----------



## Arne

Great show Randy. Must be nice to be talented. I can't carry a tune in a bucket. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool! See you Friday nite


----------



## Flem

Nice job Randy. Even with the sound quality, you can tell you can really sing.


----------



## Sirs

well that just ruined it for the room show....... why buy a cow when you can hear it beller for free


----------



## Sirs

thats probly been hacked onto you tube and god knows where else


----------



## docanddeb

Along with singing...

If we bring money... can you put on a "show" too??

Remember that Closet, Sarah and I are front and center!!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Was the background music pre recorded, or was someone playing with you?

Very nice!

Debbie


----------



## SpoiledRotten

docanddeb said:


> Was the background music pre recorded, or was someone playing with you?
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Debbie



That was from one of the studios in Nashville where you can basically sing along with Elvis or whoever originally does the song. They cut out the original singer's voice and keep the background music. That was the Jordanaires from the original Elvis recording, doing the backup. Again, it was when I did that many years ago. I just recently played it on a tape-player and recorded it with the MP3 player.


----------



## amytmock

I was in the chatroom last Friday with a whole crowd of rowdy people... There was practically a mosh pit happening! But the main act never showed. There was practically a riot! What happened? The only way I could quell the masses was with passing out popcorn and root beer...


----------



## djrockinsteve

Apparently Justin Bieber had an acne flare up and couldn't make it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Damn he could of had a black head popping contest.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Someone told me that it was called off due to the last minute lack of interest. 

That and the zit-popping episode that Justin was facing.


----------



## docanddeb

Closet, Sarah and I stayed in the front row for hours... hoping for the best. We left in a funk and got drunk downtown... we made front page news... we don't remember a thing...

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

*Fashion show.....*

Yall early birds missed the fashion show last nite...


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry I couldn't stick around to the end but dress rehearsal was a pleasure.


----------



## closetwine

LOL! We didn't shut it down til 3 am... Central time. Deez sported an afro, Sarah rocked out a t-shirt, and Mik was going for the crazy serial killer look. LOL!


----------



## djrockinsteve

I do not recall seeing any clothes. I think there was a typo on the thread.

It was a flashin show not a fashion show.


----------



## docanddeb

THAT sounds more like it!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Stopped by the chat room this morning. Wow was it musty smelling, all windows were closed but still clean. I cracked opened each window a bit to air it out. With the hurricane coming I didn't want to open them to far. Buford has been keeping the yard nice and trimmed. There were a lot of messages on the answering machine but I didn't have time so I just deleted them all. if it was anyone important they know how to get a hold of us. Also cleaned of the refridgerator...phewwww!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Dan, I came by shortly after you left. You can't leave the windows open too much. And how was it that you didn't see the young drunk lying in the corner behind the love seat. I went over and woke him up. I felt bad about that later because I realized it was ibglowin. He had worked hard yesterday, got to the room, zipped down a case of beer that was left in the frig., threw the empties on the floor and passed out shortly after. I sure thought that guy could hold his liquor!


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, that's me. I usually wear one of these......


----------



## SpoiledRotten




----------



## docanddeb

Did you guys put some Skeeter Pee on ice for tomorrow night? I've heard several people say they are stopping by... just ahead of the hurricane. I'm coming by too... we don't get a lot of hurricanes here in Wisconsin...

Debbie


----------



## Affe

I logged onto the chat room, and found it to be empty 

Curious if the owner/administrator of the site would be interested in upgrading to a new type of chat? Some other forums I frequent have axed their traditional chat rooms for a more public "shoutbox" type of chat.

I've found these to be awesome additions -- messages can be left for others to view later, everyone who sees them is given the impression of activity (even if they're old messages) instead of an empty room from time to time.

Here's a popular one -- phpBB mChat (shoutbox).

Really helps bring things to life -- and keeps people on your web site!


----------



## docanddeb

I chat right here in this chat room!! In the cooler weather it's pretty lively. We're all too busy in the summer!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

This is a tough time for some of us to stop in the chat room. Sometimes it's easier to pm someone if you want to chat with them.


----------



## SarahRides

Eddie and I have been holding down the fort! It's been quiet...........but means we've been able to get a lot of work done on the place! It'll be all spruced up for the hurricane party.


----------



## SarahRides

djrockinsteve said:


> This is a tough time for some of us to stop in the chat room. Sometimes it's easier to pm someone if you want to chat with them.



Yea, Buford and Bernadette are missing everyone! They've been getting antsy!


----------



## Julie

Affe said:


> I logged onto the chat room, and found it to be empty
> 
> Curious if the owner/administrator of the site would be interested in upgrading to a new type of chat? Some other forums I frequent have axed their traditional chat rooms for a more public "shoutbox" type of chat.
> 
> I've found these to be awesome additions -- messages can be left for others to view later, everyone who sees them is given the impression of activity (even if they're old messages) instead of an empty room from time to time.
> 
> Here's a popular one -- phpBB mChat (shoutbox).
> 
> Really helps bring things to life -- and keeps people on your web site!



There was much discussion on this and the decision was Winemakingtalk would not be having a chatroom. The chat room that everyone is currently going to was set up by a member and anyone can go there but it was made clear Winemakingtalk would not be responsible for it.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Well not wanting to point fingers "Runningwolf" but someone left their vacuum pump out uncleaned and when I came in tonight Buford had his mouth on the one tube and I guess he must have stepped on the on/off switch because it was sucking so hard his ribs were sticking out.

Poor guy probably was just trying to get the last of the wine out of the tube. Heck even his eyes were sunk inward so far it made his 2 big eyebrows look like a unibrow.

He probably thought he was gonna be turned inside out.


----------



## docanddeb

I bet he was happy to see YOU!!! Did you clean up the cob webs? People have been too busy to spend much time there!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

I stopped in today to put out some of the Halloween decorations and there were candy wrappers everywhere! I think someone left out the candy I bought for the trick -or treaters.........Buford was looking fat and happy in the corner!


----------



## docanddeb

We should probably invest in a lock for the closet... to avoid these problems. I was going to drop off some pumpkins that I got on my way to work, but then I realized it would be just like candy for that little bugger and we would not get to carve them. Plastic pumpkins might be better here!

Debbie


----------



## Arne

Stopped by last nite. Think maybe Julie has been there lately. Buford had his head in the corner, had to coax him out with a half loaf of bread and a jug of skeeter pee. Cleaned up the garden and left him with a handfull of cucumbers, aka goat candy. He was munchin away when I left. We gonna have to start gettin together now the weather is coolin off. Will be gettin cold here in another month or so and maybe will have more time in the evenings for the computer. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Yes Arne many have been busy lately. I've been traveling meeting some wonderful folks on here and fermenting juice. Buford has been helping stir my musts because he likes to lick the spoon. 

He wasn't in trouble when you saw him in the corner. It's just that with the musts getting close to being finished the higher alcohol is taking it's toll on him. 

I actually think he's waiting for the elevator. Haven't had the heart to tell him that's the dish washer and it's the timer counting down.


----------



## jtstar

Ok everyone I just stopped by the club house and found Buford in the corner crying when I finally got him out of the corner he said he could not find his girl friend has anyone seen her


----------



## Runningwolf

jtstar said:


> Ok everyone I just stopped by the club house and found *Buford in the corner crying when I finally got him out of the corner he said he could not find his girl friend has anyone seen her*


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry, I guess we had the wrong one.


----------



## Runningwolf

I guess if we get him a new girl friend next time maybe we should take this route.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey last night in the chatroom rob was bullying Mik into tasting sorbate. Sarah egged him on. Sirs was taking pictures and I was "Mik don't do it". Actually I double dog dared him but then I said don't do it.

I said that too much sorbate can make your wine taste like geraniums. Rob asked what did geraniums taste like. Well, DUH! Too much sorbate.

Survey says sorbate alone tastes like YUK!. Not long after Mik disappeared and I think it gave him the runs. Any way rob has to write on the chalk board 100 times;

I will not make Mik eat sorbate. Problem is we ain't got a chalk board so for now he's in the corner.


----------



## docanddeb

The corner is a good place for him... reflection on what he did wrong.

Debbie


----------



## rob

well Sarah started it, she was going to pay me to try it and then mik stepped in and said he would do it. I hope mik is alright.


----------



## djrockinsteve

rob said:


> I hope mik is alright.



Probably still on the toilet


----------



## Mikael

that stuff had one hell of a nasty aftertaste, nah, no runs, no toilet dilemmas, i however...DO NOT reccommend trying it, lol


----------



## Runningwolf

I wonder if Sorbate has the same effect on spermies that it has on yeasties.


----------



## Sirs

yet we keep insisting on putting stuff like this in the wine


----------



## djrockinsteve

and speaking of that, this morning when I stopped in to drop off some straw for Buford I caught him about to use a bottle of pectic enzyme as eye drops. Caught him just in time too. Poor fella had such red eyes I guess they were burning and he didn't look close enough.

I guessing it was Doug who left the enzyme out from his muscadines. Maybe Mik could try this sometime....AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW. Bet it burns.

Which still leaves us with another thought, Who was Buford partying with till the weee hours of the morning?


----------



## docanddeb

It wasn't me partying... but, Sarah... hmmmmm

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

After I had a few glass of wine last night........I don't remember!


----------



## jtstar

I stopped by the club house on the way home tonight and it was a total mess Buford was laying in the corner with a party hat on and an open bottle of wine Tom did you leave the frig. open again


----------



## djrockinsteve

jtstar said:


> I stopped by the club house on the way home tonight and it was a total mess Buford was laying in the corner with a party hat on and an open bottle of wine Tom did you leave the frig. open again



Yea it was 70's rock night for Buford. He had my iPod and was jammin all through the evening......and drinking. Actually it's not as bad as it seems. I taped a box of Swiffer Sheets and a few Bounty Dryer Sheets to him so as the evening went on he dusted the entire place and got rid of all the static from this dryer weather. Pretty smart huh?

Only down fall is now he smells like a 2 bit wh*re. He may need a bath but who likes to bath a goat, not to mention he uses way too much bubble bath. He's just a kid at heart.

I stopped in after we got home and found the place pretty clean and empty. I do appreciate everyone pitching in and helping to keep the place organized. Hopefully soon we can start getting more folks in there as this cooler weather approaches.


----------



## docanddeb

I noticed the place was clean when I stopped by after church. I'm looking forward to our gatherings again. Maybe we could start "theme" nights. Thursday is ladies night, of course... come dress as your favorite female star! Help me think of some other themes for other night's of the week.

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Thursdays is always Ladies Night. Rob and I were decorating for several hours last night. I left at midnight. Lots of reds, oranges, yellows and browns. Place looks great.

Rob gave Buford an orange mohawk for the Hallowen Holiday. He actually looks great sporting that animal punk look.

Doors open at 6 (if you can find them).


----------



## docanddeb

Sounds like the place is shaping up again. I saw Buford over at the petting zoo. He was checking out the new crop of ladies. He had his eye on one beauty named Bridget.... here we go again!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

docanddeb said:


> Sounds like the place is shaping up again. I saw Buford over at the petting zoo. He was checking out the new crop of ladies. He had his eye on one beauty named Bridget.... here we go again!!
> 
> Debbie



Debbie, would that happen to be the famous "Bridget Barhoe"? She is hot for a goat according to Buford's taste.


----------



## docanddeb

Yes, that's her.... you've heard of her too! He's a clever goat, that Buford.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG and at a petting zoo. Now he's into PDA!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


>



I can hear him now. "I'm in the mood for love" "Simply because you're near me"


----------



## docanddeb

Hey guys... I have an idea for ladies night tonight...

With Halloween just a few days away... come dressed as your favorite wine... we'll have a contest to guess what wine you are representing.

Ladies night too... as always, the men have to serve and clean up tonight.

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Rob went grocery shopping today so we will have lots of food and stuff.

Deb, love your idea for Halloween. I'm coming as ........

Cabernet Franc-instein

Again here is the link for those who never stopped in
http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Hey guys... I have an idea for ladies night tonight...
> 
> With Halloween just a few days away... come dressed as your favorite wine... we'll have a contest to guess what wine you are representing.
> 
> Ladies night too... as always, the men have to serve and clean up tonight.
> 
> Debbie



Here you go Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Well, if I'm going to dream... I might as well dream big...

Loved the Franc----enstein costume... you win for sure!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sarah and I were just there. Buford was there as the invisible goat but couldn't find him. He's so clever.


----------



## docanddeb

Or was he out back with Bridget??? the new girl??

Debbie


----------



## Arne

djrockinsteve said:


> Sarah and I were just there. Buford was there as the invisible goat but couldn't find him. He's so clever.



Steve,
Alll you had to do was open a bottle of skeeter pee. When the liquid in the bottle started going down, at least you would know where he was.


----------



## jtstar

Troy here is another posting that is called chat room where come to have some fun also


----------



## Runningwolf

SHHHHHHHH eeegaads don't tell Troy about the chat room!!


----------



## docanddeb

This is where we HIDE!!

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

I know Troy been out in the woods a long time but if we are all there to keep an eye on him we might be better off then having him peaking through the windows


----------



## Runningwolf

jtstar said:


> *I know Troy been out in the woods a long time *but if we are all there to keep an eye on him we might be better off then having him peaking through the windows



That's my point. It's Bueford I'm worried about. Just make sure he understands what a respectful, up and coming place this is. The pole is really just for support and really has nothing to do with any shows. Oh Yes, and Thursdays is really just for scrabble and chess and he probably wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I wouldn't worry about Buford. He's been out with Bridget and she's Rockin her leg warmers.


----------



## rob

Well I hate to be bear of bad news but I stopped by the chat room and with winter coming on I thought better turn up the heat and guess what...the furnace is broke. We need to find someone in a hurry to get this thing fixed, I thought maybe Arne was in the HVC buisness????


----------



## Arne

Stopped by and checked the furnace out. No big deal, just a little minor maintance and she is throwing heat out again. Buford is like a big ol cat. The blower comes on and he runs for the nearest vent to curl up around it and try and keep warm. Will stop in later and make sure it keeps going, but I'm sure it is ok. Arne.


----------



## SarahRides

The chat room has been a lonely place lately........ so I've been teaching Buford and Bridget how to play cards! They are getting really good at cribbage. Anyone for a tournament tonight!


----------



## rob

what about if we put a craps table in???


----------



## SarahRides

Never tried craps............But I can learned, and he picked up on cribbage pretty quick!


----------



## Runningwolf

...or maybe Goatopoly.


----------



## rob

or maybe Bridge


----------



## docanddeb

Is Arne in HVC or HAVOC?? from what I've heard.......

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve

The problem wasn't the furnace. It was the massive hairball in the filter. I think it's time our 4 legged friend gets a haircut.


----------



## Arne

djrockinsteve said:


> The problem wasn't the furnace. It was the massive hairball in the filter. I think it's time our 4 legged friend gets a haircut.



As I said, just maintance.


----------



## jtstar

I just stopped by the club house I thought our Christmas party was tonight but there was no one there but Buford so we sat down and drank two bottles of wine the Christmas lights were in a box on the table so we hung them not sure if it is right Buford was doing most of the work


----------



## djrockinsteve

You gotta watch him carefully jtstar, Buford likes to lick the sockets. Ever wonder why Buford's fur is curly? Contrary to belief, when 1 bulb goes out they all don't necessarily go out.

Bufords eyes do glow very nicely though.


----------



## docanddeb

Reminds me of my favorite Christmas song....

the 12 Pains of Christmas...

oh geezzzz Christmas cards..

one goes out... they all go out!

Debbie


----------



## shoebiedoo

docanddeb said:


> reminds me of my favorite christmas song....
> 
> The 12 pains of christmas...
> 
> Oh geezzzz christmas cards..
> 
> One goes out... They all go out!
> 
> Debbie



someone get a flashlight...i blew a fuse!!


----------



## docanddeb

I just found it on you tube... had to listen...LOL...

Debbie

Now why the hell are they blinking??


----------



## shoebiedoo

you think you're so smart...YOU PUT UP THE LIGHTS!!!


----------



## docanddeb

He's my favorite one on that song... just makes me smile every time!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYPCo2rF_V8[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf

*Bueford entertains the kids*

Ok for all of you folks that had any doubts about Bueford along with me, about his caring and responsible ways check out this video. Bueford asked about throwing a holiday party for the kids at the local orphanage and I agreed to give it a try without the blessings of the board. This is why the chat room has been quiet for awhile, I didn't want to draw attention in case it turned out to be a disaster. Grapeman helped with the barnyard set up and Steve DJ'd the event. Check it out!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_EdJ-XkUA[/ame]


----------



## rob

I bought Buford his favorite CD for Christmas.....Grandma Got Run Over BY A Raindeer


----------



## djrockinsteve

Dag nab it Deb don't give the goats redbull for breakfast!


----------



## docanddeb

That was a great rendition of the 12 pains of christmas...

And the goats.... I want one!! Do you think the cats will get along with them?

Dan is the master of the internet finds!

Debbie


----------



## arcticsid

Hey Hey Hey, I find good stuff too!

Plus, I am a master dumpster diver. Earned the title after making $1000 in one week from the dumpsters last summer!!!

Just sold a new biological microsope last week, ($400 new) for 200 skins on Craigslist in less than 2 hrs!

PS, my coworker and his wife raise goats. He just told me how they(the goats) totally shreadded a fox who dared come in the pasture looking for the pet goose.


----------



## grapeman

Runningwolf said:


> Ok for all of you folks that had any doubts about Bueford along with me, about his caring and responsible ways check out this video. Bueford asked about throwing a holiday party for the kids at the local orphanage and I agreed to give it a try without the blessings of the board. This is why the chat room has been quiet for awhile, I didn't want to draw attention in case it turned out to be a disaster. Grapeman helped with the barnyard set up and Steve DJ'd the event. Check it out!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_EdJ-XkUA


 

Great job Dan. You and the kids had a bouncing great time. I have the real avatar for your Santa, but probably lost the animation. ANy guesses who it is?


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> I have the real avatar for your Santa, but probably lost the animation. ANy guesses who it is?



Would it be this guy?


----------



## grapeman

Yep, that is the guy. I hear he had to go in to get the engine tuned up. Hope he is cleared to fly for the holidays.


----------



## Arne

Went to the chatroom tonite, Buford met me at the door. Good thing I have a jug of skeeter pee to get him tamed down. he is sayin we need to show up so he has some entertainment and maybe we can find him a new goat friend. He says he doesn't much care how she looks as long as she has a neat white beard and is eeeeeeaaaaasy. Arne.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

docanddeb said:


> That was a great rendition of the 12 pains of christmas...
> 
> And the goats.... I want one!! Do you think the cats will get along with them?
> 
> Dan is the master of the internet finds!
> 
> Debbie



With a nanny goat, make cheese 

buford does'nt count...lol


----------



## Arne

Since Christmas is past And New Years is gone, spose we can find Buford an Easter Goat?>?


----------



## rob

What happen? no one stops by any more...we had a great thing going with the chat room, you could stop in almost every night and someone would be there, now no one. the light bill still still shows up once a month, we still pay taxes, and the heating bill always shows up.......


----------



## lloyd

I know what you mean. I guess we all got busy. More boys than girls. aren't there any single Females on this forum?


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey I stopped into the chat room today and Bueford is no where to be found. Im not pointing fingers or anything but Doug from Brew and Wine Supply has really been pushing cheese making lately. Goat cheese maybe?


----------



## djrockinsteve

No Buford has been on GoatBook lately. He's still around. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> No Buford has been on GoatBook lately. He's still around. Not sure if that's good or bad.



 Great a new Facebook for Goats. I assume it must have a lonely hearts page. I know Julie is getting into making cheese also and having trouble getting milk. She was under suspicion also.


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> Hey I stopped into the chat room today and Bueford is no where to be found. Im not pointing fingers or anything but Doug from Brew and Wine Supply has really been pushing cheese making lately. Goat cheese maybe?


Uhhhhh Dan goat cheese is made from milk and Buford don't exactly give milk seeing he's billie not a nanny............. can we all say ewwwwwwwwwwwww on buford cheese


----------



## SarahRides

sirs said:


> uhhhhh dan goat cheese is made from milk and buford don't exactly give milk seeing he's billie not a nanny............. Can we all say ewwwwwwwwwwwww on buford cheese



hahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## joeswine

*goat cheese*

 I've been wanting to dabble in cheese making for a while now ,how difficult is it?and is it worth the effort,?where is the best place to buy?


----------



## Runningwolf

Joe check out our new sponsor for great service and prices.

Brew and Wine Supply
Phone: 888.225.5093 or 636.797.8155
http://www.brewandwinesupply.com/


----------



## Sirs

joeswine said:


> I've been wanting to dabble in cheese making for a while now ,how difficult is it?and is it worth the effort,?where is the best place to buy?



Don't buy any goats milk from Dan..............


----------



## joeswine

*Goats milk*

 Sirs, who's Dan, p.m. me if you need to talk off-line, I'm very interested in making some cheese this year, have you had any experiences with making, if so let me know what and what is the easiest to make to start with I do like all kinds of cheeses and so does my wife.

Talk to me


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys are a rough bunch!


----------



## Deezil

Hangin' around the room today... Bring your haz-mat suit, Buford had the party of all parties. I'm not really sure whats on the walls, but i KNOW its not paint.. And theres enough empty wine bottles to open a recycling center 

http://client4.addonchat.com/chat.php?id=495506


----------



## Runningwolf

Manley, you're being a little hard on Buford don't you think! After all he is a kid. Tell you what, I grab a pizza and a couple bottles of wine and stop over and help you out. I just feel kind of bad for Buford as he's been the butt of jokes lately. Maybe Steve will come by and spin some albums with us!


----------



## Deezil

Quite possibly a bit harsh.. But a couple bottles of wine, and a fine time.. He'll be alright... Hopefully... Maybe get him something to  over

I just gotta remember to  him, on my way out tonight


----------



## grapeman

I figured I better check in on the chatroom and see if Buford has been behaving or not. Well it is officially sprintime because Buford has been sowing wild oats all over the place. They are growing everywhere, but as soon as they get any growth to them, he brings in his date and they eat the heck out of them. There are wine bottles all over the place. One of you guys must have left that spare case in the corner open again. Buford also replaced all the girlie mags with ones full of his favorite pin-up goats!When I went in the room, there he was like this.


All you new guys and gals over here, open the door gently and go in very cautiously, Buford isn't always properly pottie trained.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rich I've been cleaning bottles all night anyways so I'll stop in tomorrow and pick those up and bring them home. Buford has taken a real liking to my Skittle wine and was sharing it. Im not too concerned about him partying a little bit with the girls it's what I saw the computer turned on too. It was a lonely hearts site for "Goat friends with Benefits". Unless if Steve was in there it had to be Bueford. By the way for any of you new members from FVW, it's ladies night every Thursday in the chat room. Steve brings the entertainment and free food and wine is provided. We'll try to keep Buford penned up.


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Rich I've been cleaning bottles all night anyways so I'll stop in tomorrow and pick those up and bring them home. Buford has taken a real liking to my Skittle wine and was sharing it. Im not too concerned about him partying a little bit with the girls it's what I saw the computer turned on too. It was a lonely hearts site for "Goat friends with Benefits". Unless if Steve was in there it had to be Bueford. By the way for any of you new members from FVW, it's ladies night every Thursday in the chat room. Steve brings the entertainment and free food and wine is provided. We'll try to keep Buford penned up.



Aw Dan, you know how depressed Buford gets in that pen. :-( Although I guess if we are ever going to be able to keep the place clean.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Holy Cow, I mean Goat. Sarah thanks for giving Buford a ride in the Edcape. I presume he called shotgun 'cause he ain't nobody's bi(€h. He is all wound up tonight. He keeps repeating "Show me the Carfax"


----------



## SarahRides

djrockinsteve said:


> Holy Cow, I mean Goat. Sarah thanks for giving Buford a ride in the Edcape. I presume he called shotgun 'cause he ain't nobody's bi(€h. He is all wound up tonight. He keeps repeating "Show me the Carfax"



He actually came with me when I went to go buy it......he strikes a tough deal, a great haggler though! Poor Jerry the salesman never stood a chance!


----------



## djrockinsteve

SarahRides said:


> .....he strikes a tough deal, a great haggler though! Poor Jerry the salesman never stood a chance!



Yea when he puts his "hoof" down he means business.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Yea when he puts his "hoof" down he means business.


 ...and I thought it was everytime the salesmen named a price Buford came back with a butt


----------



## SarahRides

I'm hanging out in the chat room tonight............I think Buford has turned feral! Doing a lot of cleaning up. I'm opening a few bottles of wine.......it's going to be a long night!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hold on I'll see of can find link again


----------



## Deezil

Hanging out in Chat for a while if anyone dare join me.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Alright I decided I will kick up my feet as well !


----------



## Deezil

Nothin left to do today, sittin in the chat room..


----------



## TJsBasement

Yinz chat room is all busted up tonight.
D is the loud banging all good.


----------



## Deezil

it's all good

Did the chat keep freaking out?


----------



## TJsBasement

Still is, need a mobile friendly one.


----------



## Deezil

It's still freaking with me, on a PC... I think Buford broke it


----------



## TJsBasement

Someone p'ed someone off thats for sure.


----------



## TJsBasement

Hey I think its working again.


----------



## Deezil

Sittin in chat for a while, seeing if its really working again

Edit: Seems to be working fine, dunno what was wrong with it while trying to talk to TJ last night but kept kicking us both randomly


----------



## TJsBasement

Bummin around, maybe have the chat open while I tinker.


----------



## joeswine

*Cheese*

WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO TALK ABOUT? WHAT HAPPENED TO THE cheese talk? 


HOW DO YOU WE MAKING WINE? WHAT TYPE DO YOU LIKE MOST? I MYSELF PREFER THE WHITES AND MIXED FRUIT BLENDED WINES , THOUGH I CAN DRINK AS MUCH IS USED TOTO TO THE DIABETES I SURE DO LIKE MAKING IT , TALKING ABOUT AND DEMONSTRATING . TRY AND SET UP THE BASEMENT WHAT I SHOULD SAY RECONFIGURE WITH A NEW PC HAVE A 23 INCH FLATSCREEN TV THAT I INTEND OR I'M GOING TO TRY AND SOME VIDEOS THAT'S MY GOAL . 

I LIKE MAKING CELLOS, ZESTING HAS BEEN A STAPLE IN MY WINEMAKING FOR THE LAST DECADE , . IT ADDS A WHOLE NEWDIFFERENT PROFILE TO WINE , OR ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT MAKE .


----------



## Arne

Deezil said:


> Hanging out in chat for a bit


 
Anybody come to visit with you Deez?? My computer time is usually in the early a.m. Maybe one nite next week I'll get on in the evening if I remember. Talk then, Arne.


----------



## Deezil

Actually i've been so busy with moving into the new house and everything that's came with it - had a 60-70ft douglas fir & 40-50ft aldar brought down and dragged out of the backyard 2 days ago, plumber replaced the hot water tank yesterday - that i was too beat to pay attention

Doug from Brew & Wine Supply popped in for a second on his way to bed but i mentally checked out just after that


----------



## Deezil

Hangin out for a bit..


----------



## Julie

Now???????


----------



## Deezil

Uh huh.....


----------



## TJsBasement

Everything ok, did you move to a new time zone


----------



## Deezil

Chattin for a bit


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Your link if for BBC...lol


----------



## Deezil

lol thats a good story too - i was saving it, whoops !


----------



## Ernest T Bass

Manley, are you still their?
Semper Fi
Bud


----------



## Deezil

Yeah i racked the peach to carboy so i was away for a minute but im still hanging / hanging again


----------



## Ernest T Bass

We had a power failure right after I posted, the third one tonite. I read where you aren't suspose to talk about wine on this forum, is it enforced this late at nite?
Semper Fi
Bud


----------



## Ernest T Bass

Just had another power failure, calling it quits for tonite
Semper Fi
Bud


----------



## Julie

Ernest T, you can talk about wine in the chatroom. You can talk about whatever you want.


----------



## Ernest T Bass

Anyone got time for a couple of questions about the forum?
Semper Fi
Bud


----------

